# SO4 - Salt Lake Potash



## YOUNG_TRADER (3 November 2006)

*New URANIUM FLOAT*


IPO 25m shares @ 40c = $10m cash


Mkt Cap = 85M SHARES FULLY DILLUTED


If list at 50c = $42.5m

             $1 = $85m

Interesting to see how it goes, anyone apply?


----------



## Ken (3 November 2006)

*Re: WHE - Wildhorse Energy*

question...

why would someone apply for a float...

@ say $1 per share and then sell for less than that straight away.  

that seems pretty silly...

unless people are getting shares at a lower price cause they are buying more shares than the average punter.


----------



## blobbob (3 November 2006)

*Re: WHE - Wildhorse Energy*

Issue price was 40c 
I applied but didn't get any


----------



## Plan B (4 November 2006)

*Re: WHE - Wildhorse Energy*

*From Saturdays FIN REVIEW* 

*James packer made a $3.4 million paper profit when Perth based uranium miner WildHorse Energy made its ASX debut on friday.Mr Packer's private investment company ,Consolidated Press Holdings , was allocated 5 million shares in the sought after float at 40c each, and by the close of trading the price had rocketed to $1.08. Another major WildHorse invester is Macquarie Bank, with 12 million shares,giving the millionaire's factory a paper profit of more than $7 million on the day.* 


Im just trying to work out if the reason that this float has rocketed like it has because of Packer's involvment.
Ill be watching this one very closely....


----------



## Brasidas (6 November 2006)

*Re: WHE - Wildhorse Energy*

A short discussion about it price movments on minesite.com

This winning new uranium float discussed at Minesite  

That Was The Week That Was … In Australia 

By Our Man In Oz

Minews. Good morning Australia, yet more records?

Oz. Just like the last time we spoke, but a rider this week that says the market might be somewhat stretched, especially when compared with what’s happening elsewhere. The word down this way is that a lot of mining stocks on AIM have run out of puff, and that’s not a good sign for the future of small-to-medium miners in Australia which have really been flying.

Minews. Two or three weeks ago I would have agreed with you. But not so much now  as there are glimmers of light on AIM. Presumably the leaders remain the base metal stocks?

Discussion about WHE - "but the best of the uranium stocks was a new float called Wildhorse Energy (WHE) which saw its A40 cents shares open on Friday at A90 cents, and then steam ahead to a close of A$1.08, a 170 per cent return for some stags"   There is more talk on the site minesite.com


----------



## panem (14 January 2007)

*Re: WHE - Wildhorse Energy*

Wildhorse will be a very big winner in 2007 - trust me.

I heard, the Germans love it!


----------



## Joe Blow (14 January 2007)

*Re: WHE - Wildhorse Energy*



			
				panem said:
			
		

> Wildhorse will be a very big winner in 2007 - trust me.
> 
> I heard, the Germans love it!




Unfortunately, at ASF we need more than your assurance that this will be the case.

Please review the following threads to familiarize yourself with the way we do things here at Aussie Stock Forums. 

ASF policy on ramping 

Regarding the posting of price targets 

Enjoy the forums!


----------



## panem (14 January 2007)

*Re: WHE - Wildhorse Energy*

Thank you for that kind announcement.


Here are the facts:

1. WHE is 100% focused on uranium. It has an exploration
budget of A$2.7m in 2007.
WHE targets uranium assets close to energy markets in
pro-mine development countries.
Advanced exploration projects in the western USA (Bison
Basin, Sweetwater) and Hungary (PÃ©cs).
Wyoming projects: 20mlbs U JORC targeted 4Q07.
Bison Basin: (WY) historic ISL production with potential to
fast track. JORC and scoping study targeted 2007.
Potential production target 2010.
Hungary: early stage review of historic data. Radiometrics
and drilling expected 2007.
WHE is acquiring and expanding projects in line with its
strategy to take 3 projects through BFS by 2009. 

Please read also:

Resource Capital Research Report
Friday, 15 December 2006

Argonaut Report
Thursday, 16 November 2006

Far East Capital Report
Tuesday, 7 November 2006


----------



## panem (14 January 2007)

*Re: WHE - Wildhorse Energy*

2. The recent Resource Capital Research analysis of the Australien Uranium sector points out, that Wildhorse is with over 12.000 meters of announced drillings in 2007 and a budget of more then 2 milion $ one of the top uranium stocks to pick - if you put in mind that they have some very interesting resources waiting to be JORC'ted in 2007.

About 50. Million lbs of Uranium for 76 Mio. Marketcap makes this share one of the cheapest in the market, as you will realize, that both deposits are ready for mining!

Please check out the analysis of Resource Capital Research for further information...


Relly: I thought - since this is an Aussie stock and most of the German invetors are totally aware of these facts - you knew them perfectly...


----------



## doctorj (14 January 2007)

*Re: WHE - Wildhorse Energy*

It seems the average Australian investor has slightly higher standards for analysis than the average German investor.


----------



## 2020hindsight (14 January 2007)

*Re: WHE - Wildhorse Energy*

Panem,
Danke to you too. - good to get a cosmopolitan view on this.  
One thing's for sure, Hamburg-ers can't be ignored. 

PS Here's an uninformed question from "the peanut gallery":- is there more money in hamburgers, or in uranium? time will tell - my money's on Ronald Macdonald.   

PS. I remember an old Hawaiian man saying - "thank god they renamed the Sandwich Islands as Hawaii - otherwise we'd be called Sandwiches".

PS. Joe is just checking that you aren't doing what a few others have done in the past - bit like "Die Lorelei" - singing a song on a rock so that the sailors come closer - to their cost (totally irrelevant in your case - except that you live there )   But You'll find this a very fair and easy-going forum.   "unt ruhig fleisst der Rhein" - and may the Rhine keep fleisst-ing ruhich-ly. / flowing peacefully.

.. and may Hamburg continue to have a high percentage of millionaires  - sounds like you're headed that way


----------



## panem (14 January 2007)

*Re: WHE - Wildhorse Energy*

Good point!

So: Give me the facts, please!

You're welcome!


----------



## panem (14 January 2007)

*Re: WHE - Wildhorse Energy*

You see: There are only very limited facts on those exploration companies to get. I checked - together with some other people in Germany-  over 360 juniors and explorers the last 3 months.

Only 20 (!!!) survived our analysis.

Wildhorse was one.

Pele Mountain, Santoy, ESO, Ditem, Strathmore, CanAlaska, Western Pros., Marathon, Monaro, Acclaim, Aldershot, Hathor, Crosshair, JNR, ERA, Forsys, Bayswater, MEGA, Denison, Curnamona , Scimitar, Globe and Yukon the rest (I forgot something, I guess...)

All others are already to expensive or have very low grades or nothing at all.

I have TONS of papers with all of that analysis.

I don't want to repeat it all over and over again here - since I have about 30-40 mails with those questions from the German "Wallstreet-Online.de" every day in my mailingaccount

-------------

Prost und bitte ein frisches Bier fÃ¼r mich und meine Freunde hier im Board!


----------



## doctorj (14 January 2007)

*Re: WHE - Wildhorse Energy*



			
				panem said:
			
		

> I don't want to repeat it all over and over again here - since I have about 30-40 mails with those questions



Unfortunately, if you've chosen to post here, you're going to need to start substantiating your claims with some research otherwise its a ramp, irrespective of what you may or may not post elsewhere. We look forward to reading your research.


----------



## 2020hindsight (14 January 2007)

*Re: WHE - Wildhorse Energy*



			
				doctorj said:
			
		

> Unfortunately, if you've chosen to post here, you're going to need to start substantiating your claims with some research otherwise its a ramp, irrespective of what you may or may not post elsewhere. We look forward to reading your research.



dj, can't this be treated as multiple options to follow with DYOR "suggestions"?

(and probably many of those emails are in german )


----------



## Kauri (14 January 2007)

*Re: WHE - Wildhorse Energy*



			
				panem said:
			
		

> Thank you for that kind announcement.
> 
> 
> Here are the facts:
> ...






Resource Capital Research Report...
   A *company commissioned* report that simply presents the companys web page info with no independant comment or recomendations...


Argonaut Report....
*A substantial holder and sponsoring broker*... 


Far East Capital Report...
   Winds up with.. *Quality=average..  value=overpriced*.


   Any other research we should be aware of???


----------



## 2020hindsight (14 January 2007)

*Re: WHE - Wildhorse Energy*



			
				Kauri said:
			
		

> ..   Any other research we should be aware of???



Wow!!
I hope we apply these same standards to our own posts.  
Are you suggesting that the average annual report is not just another "company commissioned report".?

PS Hard to see how Panem can be construed as manipulating ASF discussion, or ramping etc, especially when she posts 20 options? - and more in the vein of "check these out".


----------



## Wysiwyg (14 January 2007)

*Re: WHE - Wildhorse Energy*



			
				2020hindsight said:
			
		

> Wow!!
> I hope we apply these same standards to our own posts.
> Are you suggesting that the average annual report is not just another "company commissioned report".?




My    ...what colour is the kettle says the pot.
Grain of salt stuff and I reckon if people don`t like it then don`t read it, don't buy them, and don`t believe it.

Does anyone take things with a grain of salt anymore? :enforcer:


----------



## Kauri (14 January 2007)

*Re: WHE - Wildhorse Energy*



			
				2020hindsight said:
			
		

> Wow!!
> I hope we apply these same standards to our own posts.
> Are you suggesting that the average annual report is not just another "company commissioned report".?




   Wow!!.. I think there might be a difference between a company report that is presented as a company report and a company report that is relabelled/disguised as a brokers research/report.


----------



## 2020hindsight (14 January 2007)

*Re: WHE - Wildhorse Energy*



			
				Kauri said:
			
		

> Wow!!.. I think there might be a difference between a company report that is presented as a company report and a company report that is relabelled/disguised as a brokers research/report.



m8 - i dont see your posted evidence for these claims


----------



## Kauri (14 January 2007)

*Re: WHE - Wildhorse Energy*



			
				2020hindsight said:
			
		

> m8 - i dont see your posted evidence for these claims




....



> Wildhorse Energy Ltd commissioned RCR to compile this report. In consideration, RCR received a cash consultancy fee of less than $15,000.






> *Important Disclosures:*
> 
> Argonaut Securities was appointed broker to the initial public offer of WildHorse in July 2006 and received fees commensurate with this service. Argonaut Capital was appointed Corporate Advisor to WildHorse Energy in July 2006 and has and will continue to receive fees commensurate with this service.
> 
> ...






> Grass Roots Explorers.....Quality.......Value............Mkt Cap...Wild Horse Energy.......Ave...........Overpriced.....85m


----------



## 2020hindsight (14 January 2007)

*Re: WHE - Wildhorse Energy*



			
				Kauri said:
			
		

> ..sources given..



thanks  Ok maybe you've set a new standard for posting fully justified claims 
If so it will be the best thread around, and rare in that regard.

hint:- AS IF there haven't been other cases of "untested evidence" being put up here. And how far back do we go to test the evidence of any post?

But also :-
a) I'm just saying that once we insist on perfection - we all have to upgrade from our glass houses.

b) Lady stays up to early hours of the morning (about 4am) to post on ASF, and gets the most severe judgments I've seen for a while.  

c) Personally I'd like to see anti-ramping rules permit posts where someone says - here are some facts / alleged facts / even rumours / on XYZ  " DYOR". 

d) or that as a project they researched a heap of U companies, and came up with some "top 20".  - Best thing here is that you may not have considered these yourselves - again DYOR. 

e) If these constitute ramping it's the most subtle ramping I've ever seen.  

f) Granted WHE is worth challenging.  She gave a heap of facts , (which you didnt mention

g) PLUS the further reading to which you referred. (see below)

h) But I think if you applied the tests being applied to panem, then there would be heaps of posts that wouldn't "make the grade".

i) Here's a hypothetical. Suppose her source is in German? - is that acceptable?

j) End of the day, if she added "DYOR", she'd be ok surely. (imho).

k) PS Did you have any problems with her other points as well ?  You make no reference - does this mean accept? Or are all these "facts" back in her court to translate for us lazy antipodeans as well.? 



> 1. WHE is 100% focused on uranium. It has an exploration budget of A$2.7m in 2007.
> WHE targets uranium assets close to energy markets in pro-mine development countries.
> Advanced exploration projects in the western USA (Bison Basin, Sweetwater) and Hungary (PÃ©cs).
> Wyoming projects: 20mlbs U JORC targeted 4Q07.
> ...




Summary, surely there's a point where broad ranging facts can be posted, suitably qualified. It would obviously take her a month of Sundays to post the work done on 20+ companies.  

PS sometimes "whistleblowers" have to wing it - "eg appears to be a run for XYZ / against XYZ"  ,  again - DYOR??
Heck - even the interpretation of TA graphs can be highly subjective  ( or dont you agree?) - what then of the perfection we pretend to uphold?

PS Is consultancy fee of "less than $15K"  a hanging offence? - I would have thought that was typical.  Even the administrators of international food aid programs take those sorts of commissions surely?

Incidentally, you dont quite prove that WHE's report is "disguised as a brokers research/report"   - you post only the (honest) disclosure surely.


----------



## Kauri (14 January 2007)

*Re: WHE - Wildhorse Energy*



			
				panem said:
			
		

> 2. The recent *Resource Capital Research* analysis of the Australien Uranium sector points out, that Wildhorse is with over 12.000 meters of announced drillings in 2007 and a budget of more then 2 milion $ *one of the top uranium stocks to pick* - if you put in mind that they have some very interesting resources waiting to be JORC'ted in 2007.
> 
> ..




  Notwithstanding the Fact that WHE paid them to produce this report, please show me where this is stated in the report.





> About 50. Million lbs of Uranium for 76 Mio. *Marketcap makes this share one of the cheapest in the market*, as you will realize, that both deposits are ready for mining!




  And yet the *only* one of the sources/reports quoted that addresses the Mkt Cap states quite clearly that it is *overpriced.*





> But also :-
> a) I'm just saying that once we insist on perfection - we all have to upgrade from our glass houses.




 Perfection... we must have a different perception of that..  

* a)Marketcap makes this share one of the cheapest in the market...*
_* b)*_Market Cap= Overpriced

* a) Resource Capital Research..* *one of the top uranium stocks to pick* 
*b)* Not in the report???


----------



## 2020hindsight (14 January 2007)

*Re: WHE - Wildhorse Energy*



			
				Kauri said:
			
		

> Notwithstanding the Fact that WHE paid them to produce this report, please show me where this is stated in the report.
> Perfection... we must have a different perception of that..



lol - 
you make a good point - for DMOR for me.
I dont have the report to check.
and never planned to buy WHE in the first place
I dont much like U stocks in general - keep getting fried 
I'm probably naive, and 
although I might look at one of the 20 mentioned, namely XYZ - I won't say which because that would be ramping 
thanks for the discussion.


----------



## Kauri (14 January 2007)

*Re: WHE - Wildhorse Energy*

2020.
          It's just that the opening post got my goat..



			
				panem said:
			
		

> Wildhorse will be a very big winner in 2007 - trust me.
> 
> I heard, the Germans love it!




  As for the some of the facts quoted in subsequent posts, surely poetic license belongs in the poetry thread.   
  By the way, this site is a usefull place to get background info on Aus. uranium miners/hopefulls..
http://www.uic.com.au/pmine.htm


----------



## Sean K (14 January 2007)

*Re: WHE - Wildhorse Energy*



			
				Kauri said:
			
		

> 2020.
> It's just that the opening post got my goat..



LOL. I actually deleted the ramp too.......

This has got more air time today than it has since the first post. Perhaps that was the intent.....

Good to see some good information on this stock anyway....it's gone up 50% in the past 3 months so it can't be all bad....Must have a better look at it. 

Thanks to you guys for keeping this a sane discussion too. Nothing wrong with differing opinions, or people being reasonably called into question on their picks.


----------



## 2020hindsight (14 January 2007)

*Re: WHE - Wildhorse Energy*

thanks all, panem, kennas, doctorj...specially kauri... hopefully we've all learnt something - including panem.  
As Joe keeps saying "you are now entering ASF, please leave all ramps, intentional or otherwise, in the cloakroom"

  all moderators get a 100% payrise !(   ?) 
- meanwhile I'll go back to mopping the floors - stick to what you're good at as they say.


----------



## 2020hindsight (14 January 2007)

*Re: WHE - Wildhorse Energy*

PS panem - maybe you were closer to the truth when you posted on "U raging bull" that there might be a downturn in this sector - we'll all know soon enough.  que sera sera,  ...

incidentally, my granma used to say :-
"schlafen sie wohl, essen sie kohl, drinken sie wein, gedanken sie mein." (something like that anyway).
sleep well, eat cabbage, drink wine, think of me .  
not sure that the cabbage was such a good idea  - probably influences the way i recall my gran lol.


----------



## panem (15 January 2007)

*Re: WHE - Wildhorse Energy*

OK, dear Aussies, you need facts.

PURE, undeniable fact.

Sources of information, that are 101% reliable.

Have you EVER invested in a company at early stage?

Into a grass root?

What about ESO Uranium - one of my favourites?

They have NOTHING! They are worth nothing?

SO:

What is the point at Wildhorse (only one of 15 uranium shares I am holding - and NOT my top favourite)?


*GO AND READ THE HISTORICAL DRILL RESULTS!*

The was a MINE operating - in Hungary AND Wyoming!

MY GOD!

*There are 95% of the explorers that are worth NOTHING! And will be worth NOTHING as they have NOTHING in the ground.
*

I agree:

That is a no-go for the buying.

What do you want me to buy?

Cameco?

Mega?

Western Pros.?

Got them already!

What dio you want me to announce as good?

Scimitar?
Monaro?
Acclaim?

You are welcome! I did it!

*But taking your standard as minimum YOU ARE NOT ALLOWED TO INVEST AT ANY EXPLORER at ALL!
*
More FACTS:

-----------------------
Hungarian Projects

WildHorse has three projects in the Western Mecsek Mountains of southern Hungary, approximately 170 km south southwest of the capital city Budapest.

WildHorse’s PÃ©cs and Dinnyeberki projects are approximately 3 km and 25 km west, respectively, of the town of PÃ©cs, while WildHorse’s BÃ¡tÃ¡szÃ©k project is approximately 60 km northeast of Pecs.

The Mecsek deposit was first discovered in 1954. Production commenced in 1956 and the mining and milling operations at the Mecsek site were shut down at the end of 1997. Cumulative production of uranium from the Mecsek site was approximately 21,000 tonnes (46 millions pounds) of uranium metal. The mine site and surrounding area have been subject to comprehensive rehabilitation in recent years. 

The PÃ©cs Project consists of 3400 acres covering extensively explored ground, with uranium mineralisation, adjacent to the historic major uranium producing centre in the Western Meczek Mountain.

The BÃ¡tÃ¡szÃ©k Project consists of 3380 acres of explored ground with uranium mineralisation and exploration potential.

The Dinnyeberki Project consists of 2600 acres, previously drilled with experimental in situ leach (ISL) testing carried out.

WildHorse has established programs of work for all three Hungary projects, involving data analysis, surveying, drilling, scoping and pre-feasibility studies, environmental impact assessments and community engagement processes.



Project Location Plan

Click Here for Map

NOTE: All ‘resources’ and ‘reserves’ quoted were defined under the Hungarian Classification System which does not comply with the December 2004 JORC Code Guidelines and as such cannot be relied upon to estimate current mineralisation.

---------------

So there are 20 Mio. lbs in the ground, measured by European standard.

It is not JORC - does that mean that it is bull****?


By the way: To have 20 Mio lbs. in Ground alone qulifies you above 99% of ALL Explorers in the world. Check THAT!


-----------

More facts:

Wildhorse owns two projects in Wyoming:

   1. Sweetwater Project
   2. Bison Basin Project 

Both projects are located in the Red Desert Region of Wyoming. The mineralisation in the area is contained in roll-front deposits and the host rock is permeable sandstone.

The Sweetwater Project encompasses 9300 acres of land containing historic uranium mineralisation trends. These trends run alongside the Sweetwater Uranium Mine and Mill complex, owned by Rio Tinto Energy America.

The Bison Basin Project consists of 7800 acres of land, which covers a large part of the area that was previously operated Ogle Petroleum’s ISL mine.

Both the Sweetwater and Bison Basin Projects will be evaluated for their potential as in situ leach (ISL) operations. This mining technology is used widely in the uranium industry. It minimises ground disturbances and allows rehabilitation of mined areas in relatively short periods of time.

WildHorse will undertake data analysis and drilling at both its Sweetwater and Bison Basin Projects to seek to define JORC compliant mineralisation, and where defined, will undertake scoping and/or pre-feasibility studies including further drilling resource modelling, metallurgical testing and associated hydrogeological and environmental studies.



Project Location & Geological Setting

Click Here for Map

Note: The Company has obtained draft in principle advice from ASX regarding the use of historical estimates of “resources” and “reserves” for the Wyoming tenements or mining claims in the United States in which the Company has an interest which are not compliant with the JORC Code.

Previous estimates of quantum of mineralisation associated with the Wyoming tenements were generated prior to the introduction of the JORC Code guidelines for the reporting of identified mineral resources and ore reserves. Due to a lack of original digital data Peter Christopher & Associates Inc is unable to fully determine the consistency of the estimates with the JORC Code guidelines. On this basis, Applicants should be aware that the estimates therefore cannot be reported as “resources” or “reserves” under the JORC Code guidelines. Whilst Peter Christopher & Associates Inc considers that the estimates of previous mineralisation generated for the Wyoming tenements provide a reasonable reflection of the quantum and grade of mineralisation, there is no guarantee the re-classification will occur in the short term or at all. Please refer to the Independent Geologists Report by Peter Christopher & Associates Inc for further information. 


Sweetwater Project

The Sweetwater Project is situated in the Great Divide Basin of south-central Wyoming, 53km from Rawlins and 117 km from Casper. Local roads and tracks provide access to exploration and development.

The project is in the south-central portion of the Great Divide Basin, which is a structural and topographic basin enclosed by a split in the Continental Divide.

In the 1970s and 1980s, this area was explored with over 65,000 holes, identifying uranium mineralisation trends occurring within sediments of the Eocene Battle Springs Formation. 

The Sweetwater Uranium Mine and Mill, presently held by Rio Tinto Energy America, was previously operated by Union Oil. Several open pits were mined close to the Sweetwater Uranium Mill. From February 1981 to April 1983, the Mill produced a total of 1,292,000 pounds of U3O8 from a total of 2,340,535 tonnes of ore at a reported recovery rate of 90 per cent.

WildHorse has five separate claim blocks, totalling over 400 claims, covering more than 9300 acres of land in Sweetwater County. This equates to approximately 70 per cent of the ground covering the areas on or close to uranium trends REB, A and B (marked on diagram below). WildHorse intends to further explore its mining claims to discover the extent of the historical mineralisation present.  


Bison Basin Project

WildHorse has over 350 claims in three separate blocks, covering more than 7,800 acres. The Bison Basin project area covers part of a roll-front uranium mineralised trend, previously explored with over 2,500 drill holes.  WildHorse’s claims cover approximately half of the original project area, which was developed and operated as an ISL mine in the early 1980s. The original project produced approximately 60,000 pounds (30 tonnes) of U3O8.

The original project estimated historical uranium mineralisation at over 10 million pounds of U3O8, with potential for over 20 million pounds of U3O8. Further exploration will be undertaken to establish the extent of the historical mineralisation present within the mining claims held by WildHorse, and whether such mineralisation is JORC compliant. 


-----------------------

Sorry, but I don' t get it:

Do I have to pull out the historical measurements and rated resources at those locations?

They are at 40 Mio. lbs together.

You can say: "That is a poor standard - there is nothing!"


You are welcome and help you god.


At WHAT POINT is a share worth buying?

After JORC?

When the price stands at a maximum?


I am out of here - this is rediculous.


You are living on a different kind of planet here at this board.

How many of you are bankers?

Has anyone the licence as a financial advisor?

I have both - so I KNOW that standards.


----------



## Wysiwyg (15 January 2007)

*Re: WHE - Wildhorse Energy*

Well panem in bottom....I think the babe in the avatar is mmmmm yummy but you, my skippy friend, do waffle on a bit. 

Oh and not to say you are a great salesman and you may hit a winner now and then (won`t that bring the house down) but you ain`t gonna persuade a single person to follow you.If you keep trying you are a fool.


----------



## panem (15 January 2007)

*Re: WHE - Wildhorse Energy*

I'll give you something to think about:

http://www.westernprospector.com/s/Home.

They have NO JORC at all!

One of my TOP Favs!

42% of the shares are already in hands of investment companies and banks.

This company is worth about 150 Mio â‚¬.

There is NOTHING proven - even Mongolia has not given the permission for a mine yet!

So that is a no go?

I am laughing, indeed...

-----------
"Meine Herren, Sie machen Witze, oder?"


----------



## panem (15 January 2007)

*Re: WHE - Wildhorse Energy*



			
				Wysiwyg said:
			
		

> Well panem in bottom....I think the babe in the avatar is mmmmm yummy but you, my skippy friend, do waffle on a bit.




It is me?

Some guys say, I look a little bit like  Hermione from Harry Potter now:

http://www.reflections.it/interviste/2004/emma_watson/01.jpg


----------



## Wysiwyg (15 January 2007)

*Re: WHE - Wildhorse Energy*



			
				panem said:
			
		

> It is me?
> 
> Some guys say, I look a little bit like  Hermione from Harry Potter now:
> 
> http://www.reflections.it/interviste/2004/emma_watson/01.jpg




Oh yeeessss.....come to Australia, marry me, have babies and a enjoy the richness life has to offer with me.


----------



## panem (15 January 2007)

*Re: WHE - Wildhorse Energy*



			
				Wysiwyg said:
			
		

> Oh yeeessss.....come to Australia, marry me, have babies and a enjoy the richness life has to offer with me.




Thank you, sweetheart, but I will go to Shanghai this summer to check out some investment news there.

A friend invited me....

Anyway: very kind, SÃ¼ÃŸer!


One tip for your wealth:

1. Pele Mountain
2. Western Prospector
3. Ditem


Just get yourself some infos, OK?

Kisses...


----------



## Sean K (15 January 2007)

*Re: WHE - Wildhorse Energy*

Sorry to interupt this little love affair, but the grades on the ann just out on their Sweetwater Project look pretty good don't they? Most between 500 and 1100 ppm...depths between 70 and 170m - that can be open pit can't it? Not really that think though, so might depend on the type of deposit to determine how economical this is. Obvioulsy it's going to take a little while to get a JORC out of it...


----------



## panem (15 January 2007)

*Re: WHE - Wildhorse Energy*

Dear Aussies,

I know that it is not JORC,
so in your eyes it is not more then sandstone,
but we have some news, the rest of the world would interpret
as excellent:

http://www.asx.com.au/asx/research/...panyName=&principalActivity=&industryGroup=NO

So hang on till 2010 when it is JORC!

Would be a buying opportunity then, I guess!

Watch out what the Germans will do with this share the next weeks!


Kisses,

panem


----------



## 2020hindsight (16 January 2007)

*Re: WHE - Wildhorse Energy*

Thanks for the tip and your posts panem - worth keeping an eye on those wild horses of yours. 
Unfortunately the saying "If it's good enough for a Packer, it's good enough for me" doesn't work for all of us 
Maybe you can handle the hurdles - good luck.
But you're right today was a nice gain. - you should've told us last week


----------



## Halba (16 January 2007)

*Re: WHE - Wildhorse Energy*

This stock is pathetic. For my 2 cents, meterage only <3m and under 1000ppm hits. I wonder why this company is valued at over $100million dollars. There are far better prospects on the australian bourse with 1/4 of the mkt cap and bigger potential in terms of deposit scale and size.

I struggle to understand how you can possibly get jorc out of those meterage hits. Or an economic resource at long term U prices mind you. 

This U.dotcom mania sometimes suffers from irrationality. WHE is one of them.


----------



## gordon2007 (16 January 2007)

*Re: WHE - Wildhorse Energy*

Noboby getting excited about the ann this morning?


----------



## panem (16 January 2007)

*Re: WHE - Wildhorse Energy*

Has anybody seen me riding my Wildhorse today?

I was on the track to Hungary!

Kisses,


panem


----------



## Kauri (17 January 2007)

*Re: WHE - Wildhorse Energy*

Hey mmmminig,
                      Lifted your comment on WHE from another thread



> For me, I have met Warwick Grigor in person. I know he does not like WHE



   Lifted this from Far East Capital's research....


----------



## Halba (20 January 2007)

*Re: WHE - Wildhorse Energy*

mkt cap now $160million for what exactly?


----------



## Sean K (20 January 2007)

*Re: WHE - Wildhorse Energy*



			
				Halba said:
			
		

> mkt cap now $160million for what exactly?



Hhhmmm, market caps of all these uranium plays are getting out of hand IMO. Even PDN is off the scale. 

To put it in some perspective, Olympic Dam is about 15 times the size Paladan's resource which would place a value of $60b on BHPs uranium assets if PDNs current market value is correct.** 

No appologies for this comment in the WHE thread, as this just emphasises that WHE has a market cap which does not even come close to representing it's 'value', compared to company's with known resources in production...

This can probably be applied across the entire U exploration sector.

(**source - Portfolio Partners quarterly commentary)


----------



## reece55 (20 January 2007)

*Re: WHE - Wildhorse Energy*

Kennas
I have been saying this for quite a while, but the last time I posted any sensible sort of analysis on the Uranium thread, I was shot down.

The reality is, and WHE included, the vast majority of these booming Uranium explorer stocks are going to be sold down when investors who don't know the first thing about sensible mathematical valuation techniques get nervous. It will happen, it is inevitable. Some of the U explorer charts have very similar traits to that of the internet stocks in 99 - 00. For those who have short memories, these stocks came down just as fast as they went up. For better or worse, I have deliberately avoided the U sector since about Dec 06 - it's just too hot!

But don't listen to me, it's different this time, the price of U will keep going up and China, man China!!!!!!!   ........ I mean, once a company finds a resource, clearly it should trade at it's resource x spot price less transactions costs of extraction. Don't worry about any of the risks!!!

Cheers


----------



## Sean K (20 January 2007)

*Re: WHE - Wildhorse Energy*



			
				reece55 said:
			
		

> Kennas
> I have been saying this for quite a while, but the last time I posted any sensible sort of analysis on the Uranium thread, I was shot down.
> 
> The reality is, and WHE included, the vast majority of these booming Uranium explorer stocks are going to be sold down when investors who don't know the first thing about sensible mathematical valuation techniques get nervous. It will happen, it is inevitable. Some of the U explorer charts have very similar traits to that of the internet stocks in 99 - 00. For those who have short memories, these stocks came down just as fast as they went up. For better or worse, I have deliberately avoided the U sector since about Dec 06 - it's just too hot!
> ...



Many will agree here reece, but it's hard to ignore the potential to make money out of these in the short term. It's been an opportunity to make some easy money if you lock in profits. Someone will not have a chair when the music stops though....

Back onto WHE, taking into consideration the above, some people have made some significant gains on this. That is the fact at the moment. Can it be sustained and for how long? I suppose those who are willing to take the risk and invest in these speccies, need to keep that in mind and have a good exit strategy if/when it turns to poop.


----------



## reece55 (20 January 2007)

*Re: WHE - Wildhorse Energy*

Kennas
Agreed - many ppl have made money on WHE and good luck to them. I don't want ppl to think I have sour grapes here, I am merely saying that on a risk/reward analysis here (and taht takes technical and fundamental analysis into account) says this one just doesn't stack up. With MBL and Packer backing however , I suppose it was inevitable that in such a hot sector this stock would do extremely well.....

Technically, this thing couldn't look any better - large break on Friday to new highs on relatively high volume. Ordinarily, using a breakout entry method, this would be a spot to actually buy some WHE here!

What concerns me is the type of trades going through the system - all less than about $20 K in each parcel acquired. Now, granted this could be an insto acquiring under the radar, but IMO it is being fueled by retail investors. + total traded for the day was less than $1 Mil - low liquidity to me is always a no go. Anything less than an average of $1 Mil consideration per day. So all in all, I wouldn't be touching at the moment. But I do wish all holders the best of lcuk here!

Cheers


----------



## rederob (20 January 2007)

*Re: WHE - Wildhorse Energy*

reece
Agree with your views.
This time next year............?
Look at a chart of Toro Energy (TOE) and you will get my drift.
The distinction needs always be made between a producer and an explorer, or an explorer with a JORC compliant resource that is serious about a BFS to get some money back.
Otherwise follow the path to rack and ruin, or play Rush-in roulette, as your fancy takes you.


----------



## Sean K (20 January 2007)

*Re: WHE - Wildhorse Energy*



			
				reece55 said:
			
		

> Kennas
> Agreed - many ppl have made money on WHE and good luck to them. I don't want ppl to think I have sour grapes here, I am merely saying that on a risk/reward analysis here (and taht takes technical and fundamental analysis into account) says this one just doesn't stack up. With MBL and Packer backing however , I suppose it was inevitable that in such a hot sector this stock would do extremely well.....
> 
> Technically, this thing couldn't look any better - large break on Friday to new highs on relatively high volume. Ordinarily, using a breakout entry method, this would be a spot to actually buy some WHE here!
> ...



Yep, good luck to those playing with this one. 

I think what we've put out there reece is that people need to be careful playing with these types of stocks. Sure you can make some money if you play it right, but you can also get burnt. No one should think these things are going to keep going verticle..


----------



## panem (22 January 2007)

*Re: WHE - Wildhorse Energy*



			
				kennas said:
			
		

> Yep, good luck to those playing with this one.
> 
> I think what we've put out there reece is that people need to be careful playing with these types of stocks. Sure you can make some money if you play it right, but you can also get burnt. No one should think these things are going to keep going verticle..




So?

"Playing with these types of stock", eh?

These words from a neutral moderator?

Mhmm?

I am remaining fair and just telling, that I probably know where you are doing those big mistakes in evaluating those shares:

You simply don't know how to read the (hungarian) numbers.

I am as kind as could be, when I am saying - please forgive me - that a lot of people who are active here at this board and as well at our German board and in Stockhouse USA / Canada (and I am not speaking of myself) are laughung their heads off by your notes and comments you guys are making here.

Some of those guys are really moving money and are in that business for a long time.

You don't know what those numbers mean!

You are simply reading the numbers and fundamentals wrong - as I said the first day I came to this funny board.

So: Do what you like!

Let us giggle a bit in Germany...


And before you are marking me for ramping:

Be kind, be fair.


Kisses,

panem

PS: And again as an offer: Rate Western Prospector for me!

Perhaps I can show you the diferences in the Canadian /US - ratings, the German ratings and the Aussie - Value


----------



## Joe Blow (22 January 2007)

*Re: WHE - Wildhorse Energy*



			
				panem said:
			
		

> "Playing with these types of stock", eh?
> 
> These words from a neutral moderator?




When it comes to evaluating/analysing stocks I have no idea where you got the impression that moderators should be "neutral". Are you suggesting they are not entitled to an opinion? Moderators are regular members of this site just like anyone else and are entitled to share their views like anyone else.


----------



## Sean K (22 January 2007)

*Re: WHE - Wildhorse Energy*



			
				panem said:
			
		

> So?
> 
> "Playing with these types of stock", eh?
> 
> ...



Apologies if that was not being neutral, but my job perhaps is not to be neutral, but objective, as I have been here.

I think all the numbers presented here have been direct from the company and been assessed fairly. 

What's your analysis of the Hungarian numbers Panem? Historical drilling was 2 holes claiming 385 ppm from Gamma Ray Logging and 2600 from checmical analysis. These two results are good, but are they actually on their tennament or near by. I can't work that out.


----------



## Sean K (22 January 2007)

*Re: WHE - Wildhorse Energy*

Old news, but interesting article out today:

*Wildhorse set to produce uranium by 2010*
January 22, 2007 - 9:06PM

Uranium hopeful Wildhorse Energy Ltd is looking to establish itself as a producer by 2010, and mining major Rio Tinto could play a big hand in its ambitions.

Wildhorse has flagged its intention to join the ranks of the producers within the next four years with its two key assets in the United States the focus of this goal.

These assets include the Bison Basin and Sweetwater project's located in the state of Wyoming and adjacent to the largest uranium mill in the US, owned by Rio Tinto.

Rio recently withdrew from the proposed sale of the mill, which has been on care and maintenance since the early 80s, following the renewed interest in the uranium price.

Wildhorse managing director Richard Pearce said the company had calculated it would cost up to $60 million to bring a new facility online, but if Rio decided to re-start the mill it could have considerable economic benefits.

"Toll treating with Rio changes things considerably," Mr Pearce said.

"Rio Tinto has a feed issue and Bison Basin is an option for them.

"There are also other mines in the area coming online."

Mr Pearce said Rio had already formed a team to investigate re-starting the mill, which has a capacity of four million pounds per annum.

Bison Basin and Sweetwater are both historical producing assets.

Longer term, Wildhorse holds three projects in Hungary which it hopes to bring to a feasibility stage over the next two years.

Mr Pearce said the company would look to prove up to about 45 million pounds in resources across its suite of projects over the next 18 months.

"We are not an exploration company, it is very much a development focus," Mr Pearce said.

"We have a sizeable resource, (we're) in locations where we can develop mines with the likelihood of doing that in a relatively short period of time."

Wildhorse is backed by Macquarie Bank Ltd and a company associated with James Packer.

Shares in the company added 13 cents to close at $1.81.


----------



## milionerka (1 April 2007)

*WHE-Wild Horse Energy Ltd*

Anybody would like to comment on Wild Horse Energy?
I understand it is yet another uranium exploration company, operating in Wyoming and Hungary.


----------



## loko3 (1 April 2007)

*Re: WHE - Wildhorse Energy*

Read latest newsletter and presentation. WHE is currently undervalued compared to it's peers listed in North America. I'm long here.


----------



## Halba (1 April 2007)

*Re: WHE - Wildhorse Energy*



> Wildhorse set to produce uranium by 2010




Evidence of that? It hasn't even completed a drilling program. Its exploration targets are very small. It's being valued extremely highly isn't it, without any good drill results to back it up.


----------



## mmmmining (1 April 2007)

*Re: WHE - Wildhorse Energy*

I have to admit that I don't like the following things from a company presentation:

"Implied WHE share price price: A$4.39...."

Or according to peer analysis, we are significantly undervalued..., or so...

I have seen quite a few of such statement, from UXA, IPT.... 

I simply don't like company self-promotion on its share price. They should promote the company business...

But nevertheless, you never know what will happen to these companies. The risk of missed out huge paper gain will make it unthinkable not to invest in WHE because of such a small issue.


----------



## mmmmining (10 April 2007)

*Re: WHE - Wildhorse Energy*

Since my last post, WHE has made some significant progress with the Bison Project. 

Just scanning all uranium stocks today, WHE is a dirty cheap one now. It is just a matter of time before people can realise it.


----------



## Jimminy (10 April 2007)

*Re: WHE - Wildhorse Energy*

have been keeping a close eye on WHE lately - it has been quiet.

Could it be the market is a bit tired of it considering WHE were so forthright in their investor presentations re; their resource target estimates?? Sought of takes away the x-factor now doesn't it....  Bet I am wrong lol....


----------



## milionerka (11 April 2007)

*Re: WHE - Wildhorse Energy*

So, what exactly made you change your mind, Mr mmmining?


----------



## TheRealJRL (14 May 2007)

*Re: WHE - Wildhorse Energy*

And now we have a trading halt in yet another aussie stock, this time its Wildhorse.
http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/showAnnouncementPDF.do?idsID=00720136

Any ideas about the reason for this?

Hope its not another IPO like in Korab and Energy Ventures, since its really not that favourable for me as a foreign shareholder with a broker that registers all shares in their name and not for me directly.


----------



## JimmySwell (17 May 2007)

*Re: WHE - Wildhorse Energy*

The trading halt lifted yesterday. 
The suspension was because Goldman Sachs made a placement (ie bought) $20M worth.

When it resumed trading yesterday (Wed 16May07) the SP opened at $2.55.
Today, it has peaked at $3.14 before falling back to the $2.90s as I write.


----------



## braydn (26 July 2007)

*Re: WHE - Wildhorse Energy*

Had these shares since opening in November at $0.40.

As i speak they are $3.92. Any advice on when to sell?

Last week these shares increased by 70c and have been going up and up since opening.

Apparently packer and macquarie bank cannot sell before a two yr period.

Wait for this deadline? 
Or wait for 2010 when they start producing uranium...


----------



## braydn (26 July 2007)

*Re: WHE - Wildhorse Energy*

Apologies for the above, must read forum guidelines before posting in the future.............................


----------



## insider (10 October 2007)

*Re: WHE - Wildhorse Energy*

OMG! Check out the recent growth...


----------



## insider (10 October 2007)

*Re: WHE - Wildhorse Energy*

This my dodgy little chart analysis of WHE... It shows a continuous uptrend from roughly the end of the correction part one (if you believe there's another phase) There is a bit of resistance accumulating at 2.75 but its looking good...

Pit falls: Low Volume


----------



## panikhide (28 November 2008)

*Re: WHE - Wildhorse Energy*

There was quite a spike in volume in WHE on 2 of the past 5 days and there is a star on the horizon. Maybe there is going to be a bit of interest in this stock and someone is accumulating. Fingers crossed anyway.


----------



## wanlad1 (27 April 2009)

WHE has made a break out and initially did a gap up.  The price has now come back down to close the gap on less volume.  .15 is being tested to see if will now be the new support which i suspect it will be.  






This pull back provides a good buying opportunity for those that missed out.  Of course a tight stop loss is necessary in case it turns out to be a false break out, which i doubt.  

Trading comes with risk always consult your broker before trading.


----------



## nomore4s (28 April 2009)

> Trading comes with risk always consult your broker before trading.




lol, no thanks I can lose money without any help.

Just had a look at WHE - actually looks pretty promising 35-40c isn't out of the question.


----------



## happytown (27 May 2009)

*Re: WHE - Wildhorse Energy*

wildhorse to undertake non-renouncable entitlement issue

1 new share @ 10c for every 4 held

record date 05/06/09

post-ann sp leapt approx 50% on above average volume

sp is up over 300% in last 2 months

sp currently 23c

cheers


----------



## fureien (27 May 2009)

*Re: WHE - Wildhorse Energy*

doesnt that mean stock dilution...so why did it just jump 60% in the blink of an eye...doesnt make sense
why wud u pay double the price of a stock thats being offered at half the price and about to be diluted....


----------



## happytown (27 May 2009)

*Re: WHE - Wildhorse Energy*

some possible positives pushing the price 

will double cash in bank to aprrox $4.5M

ann'd late april that they are solely concentrating on their hungarian u308 prospect (currently 30M lbs @ .08) and looking for potentially 90-120M lbs @ .08-.12 

cheers


----------



## fureien (27 May 2009)

*Re: WHE - Wildhorse Energy*

i see. well too late to buy in now lol. ive learnt my lesson this month buying into stocks that finally breakout only to be hit by day traders


----------



## eastydoesit (1 June 2009)

*Re: WHE - Wildhorse Energy*

why is the share price rising today? Isn't it the ex date for the entitlement issue? I wonder how long its rally is going to last...


----------



## Sean K (20 July 2009)

*Re: WHE - Wildhorse Energy*

I've been watching this closely the past few weeks and noticed a large rise on some really, really, vague news.

ie, NO NEWS! 


They've been issued a 'please explain', and they have come back with a 'can't explain'. 

We will see.


----------



## panikhide (7 August 2009)

*Re: WHE - Wildhorse Energy*

WHE has cracked through the resistance around the 38-40c mark both today and yesterday. As before, I can't see any news to push the price up. It will be interesting to see whether it can breakthrough and make that resistance the new support or whether it will continue to hover between 35 and 40c as it has for the last 2 weeks.


----------



## panikhide (26 August 2009)

*Re: WHE - Wildhorse Energy*



panikhide said:


> WHE has cracked through the resistance around the 38-40c mark both today and yesterday. As before, I can't see any news to push the price up. It will be interesting to see whether it can breakthrough and make that resistance the new support or whether it will continue to hover between 35 and 40c as it has for the last 2 weeks.





For anyone who is interested, this little baby is on the rise. Now could be a good buying opportunity as the price has 'dipped' to 45 cents, down from a recent high of 52 cents since the March lows. At its lowest ebb in March it got down to 5 cents. I picked up a parcel at 45 cents.


----------



## Wysiwyg (26 February 2010)

*Re: WHE - Wildhorse Energy*



panikhide said:


> For anyone who is interested, this little baby is on the rise. Now could be a good buying opportunity as the price has 'dipped' to 45 cents, down from a recent high of 52 cents since the March lows. At its lowest ebb in March it got down to 5 cents. I picked up a parcel at 45 cents.



The day after your post would have been a good buy entry as hindsight has revealed. Then a top in Sept. to where it is now at 38 c. Reading their plans for underground coal gassing, the Peak Coal company acquisition and the present uranium mining talks with state owned entities Mecsek Oko and Mecsekerc, it does sound interesting (best I could describe it). 

Still much information, exploration as well as project feasibilities to be carried out but they do have a JORC  resource of 17Mt at 800ppm U3O8 for 30Mlbs of U3O8 and have the ground to increase. A down the road winner maybe?  

Wysiwyg woz ere.


----------



## rturko (31 December 2010)

*Re: WHE - Wildhorse Energy*

Time to jump in.Uranium looks interesting+announcement on UCG is imminent.


----------



## donteatme (7 February 2011)

*Re: WHE - Wildhorse Energy*

Has been picking up some real momentum over the past few days, the report by Foster seemed to be well received by the market


----------



## panikhide (7 February 2011)

*Re: WHE - Wildhorse Energy*



donteatme said:


> Has been picking up some real momentum over the past few days, the report by Foster seemed to be well received by the market




Report by Foster?


----------



## donteatme (7 February 2011)

*Re: WHE - Wildhorse Energy*

Started picking up after this was released:

http://www.wildhorse.com.au/images/stories/WHE110128x.pdf

"Wildhorse Energy (WHE.ASX) – Hugely undervalued energy play.
Buy. PT $1.62, (Price: $0.42; ~Market Cap $97m)."


----------



## donteatme (21 February 2011)

*Re: WHE - Wildhorse Energy*

Looks like the retrace is over, topped up today. Should see this beast picking up now.

Heads up to anyone who reads the above report, that the derisked mc of around 1bill is calculated using only the company's uranium assets, ignoring their UCG project. Good times ahead imo 

all in my own opinion, research should be done by yourself before deciding to make a purchase. Disc: I hold.


----------



## panikhide (22 February 2011)

*Re: WHE - Wildhorse Energy*



donteatme said:


> Looks like the retrace is over, topped up today. Should see this beast picking up now.
> 
> Heads up to anyone who reads the above report, that the derisked mc of around 1bill is calculated using only the company's uranium assets, ignoring their UCG project. Good times ahead imo
> 
> all in my own opinion, research should be done by yourself before deciding to make a purchase. Disc: I hold.





I'm not so sure I can see why this retrace is at an end. What are you seeing that I am not?


----------



## Clansman (22 February 2011)

*Re: WHE - Wildhorse Energy*



panikhide said:


> I'm not so sure I can see why this retrace is at an end. What are you seeing that I am not?




the direction of the momentum has changed somewhat.


----------



## donteatme (26 February 2011)

*Re: WHE - Wildhorse Energy*



panikhide said:


> I'm not so sure I can see why this retrace is at an end. What are you seeing that I am not?




Uranium prices have been to blame for this going further. Good article on this stock from Proactive Investors.

http://www.proactiveinvestors.co.uk...ean-gas-story-with-a-uranium-twist-25847.html


----------



## Wysiwyg (3 August 2011)

*Re: WHE - Wildhorse Energy*

Pending no relentless dumping on the American markets in the future, Whitehorse appears to me to have the markings of an upturn in price. Listing on London AIM market (2/8/2011) as they said will expose them to investors in that region, a significant coal resource for gasification (non fracking apparently) and a significant uranium deposit of which Hungary's power is 40% reliant on, appeals to me as a viable business proposition.

For further clarification on my disjointed post please do the research and charting.


----------



## RandR (10 November 2011)

*Re: WHE - Wildhorse Energy*

Interesting company, was alerted to it by someone who has a long history of picking penny stocks.

It appears to me that they are trying to sell off the JO Uranium deposit, im not really sure how many buyers there would be though considering I think the joint parner is the Hungarian goverment. 

There UCG is interesting, they have some Huge coal tenements that were previously considered worthless because of the extreme difficulty in getting to the coal. WHE plan is to simply draw the gas out of these large coal deposits that are otherwise worthless.

The sticking point for me is that the particular method hasnt been done before, and the fact the company WHE has seemingly spent a long time coming up with feasibility studies on the profitability of doing so raises some questions. I tend to think if it was highly profitable it would be a pretty quick process to declare so. My thought is there probably waiting to announce a sale of the Uranium deposit first, see some sort of rise in the SP and then release the plans (and inevitably large capital raisings) to potentially develop the UCG.

The only thing I know for certain, is this company will most definitly have to raise a lot of money to develop the Gas, the current economic and market environment is probably not very conductivee to doing so.


----------



## springhill (27 June 2012)

*Re: WHE - Wildhorse Energy*

WHE announcement today. Not a follower of them but this may be of interest to some.

HUNGARIAN GOVERNMENT ISSUES FORMAL DECREE PLEDGING ITS SUPPORT FOR A JOINT VENTURE BETWEEN STATE OWNED ENTITIES AND WILDHORSE TO DEVELOP THE MECSEK HILLS URANIUM PROJECT
http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20120627/pdf/42726zhs02y6qp.pdf

Highlights:
● Government resolution is a major step in the development of this strategically important uranium deposit, which combines WHE’s 42.9 sq km PÃ©cs-Abaliget uranium licence and MO’s adjoining 19.6 sq km MML-E uranium licence.
● Total project JORC Inferred Resource of 48.3Mt at 0.072% U3O8 for 77Mlbs of U3O8 and an Exploration Target1 of an additional 55-90Mlbs of U3O8 with a grade range of 0.075-0.10% U3O8 – one of the largest uranium deposits in Europe
● The government instructs the minister responsible for asset management policy to provide for the participation of Mecsek-Ã–ko, MecsekÃ©rc and MVM (owner of Paks Nuclear Power Plant) within a WHE-established JV Company
● Support for the JV granted due to its potential importance to the national economy, the potential to create employment and its favourable effect on the security of energy supply
● The involvement of MVM demonstrates the continued importance of nuclear in providing energy security in Hungary – Paks currently supplies 40% of Hungary’s power and is developing two new nuclear reactors
● WHE’s immediate focus is to finalise the JV – following its completion, the Board will actively review all options with regards to developing the asset and to maximising the value for all stakeholders


----------



## noirua (29 July 2012)

*Re: WHE - Wildhorse Energy*

springhill, WHE is an interesting stock as countries follow France's banning on fracking. I hold shares on the ASX and AIM but have not considered going long due to lack of trading in London - if it is possible to go short or long on LSE:WHE, I haven't tried. I have not seen any speculative or very large punts on AIM (a few stocks jump when big punters arrive $20k to $150k) at all so I remain a bit wary even though there is a little more interest.

A few of my contacts have not really been inspired by the stock but they say it is the bulls who are very nervous with finger hovering over the sell button that may stop the Wildhorse from galloping -- I disagree and feel the stock just needs patience, some do.
May be more interest once the excitement of oil discoveries in offshore Republic of Ireland cools down.


----------



## Clansman (29 July 2012)

*Re: WHE - Wildhorse Energy*

Bounced very hard off recent low and sustaining a strong run.
I believe proving the validity of stranded coal as an energy source is part of their repertoire.


----------



## springhill (30 July 2012)

*Re: WHE - Wildhorse Energy*



noirua said:


> springhill, WHE is an interesting stock as countries follow France's banning on fracking. I hold shares on the ASX and AIM but have not considered going long due to lack of trading in London - if it is possible to go short or long on LSE:WHE, I haven't tried. I have not seen any speculative or very large punts on AIM (a few stocks jump when big punters arrive $20k to $150k) at all so I remain a bit wary even though there is a little more interest.
> 
> A few of my contacts have not really been inspired by the stock but they say it is the bulls who are very nervous with finger hovering over the sell button that may stop the Wildhorse from galloping -- I disagree and feel the stock just needs patience, some do.
> May be more interest once the excitement of oil discoveries in offshore Republic of Ireland cools down.




How do you feel about UCG in Australia noirua? Are you also watching the development of UCG in China and South America?

40+% of Hungary's power comes from one nuclear power station.
They are a net importer of energy, so diversification wouldn't hurt.


----------



## noirua (30 July 2012)

*Re: WHE - Wildhorse Energy*



springhill said:


> How do you feel about UCG in Australia noirua? Are you also watching the development of UCG in China and South America?
> 
> 40+% of Hungary's power comes from one nuclear power station.
> They are a net importer of energy, so diversification wouldn't hurt.




Australia is of course quite different to the much smaller European countries in that it has largest populations around the coast. That means that Aussie fracking is all systems go. I think the UK has concentrations under large cities like Liverpool and that is a good reason for outlawing it. French websites are full of American videos showing flames coming out of taps.

As to WHE, things can go wrong and lead to holdups and the need then for cash raising and placings. So UCG is yet to be proven in Hungary so risk remains high.

On China -- UCG  'ho humm', I think they are playing games and progression will be slow using a subsidiary of China's largest quoted company CNOOC (CNOOC are more interested in oil and gas from Far North South Australia in the Arckaringa; a feasibility study is due to be completed in the spring, 2012) I know little about South America and trust is low.


----------



## Clansman (30 July 2012)

*Re: WHE - Wildhorse Energy*

The technology Wildhorse plans to develop does not involve fraccing.
The WHE website details, this type of UCG does not require

: large open cut mines or shafts
: coal transportation facilities at surface
: stockpiles
: ash heaps
: large water dams
: Removal of groundwater
: fraccing


----------



## springhill (30 July 2012)

*Re: WHE - Wildhorse Energy*



Clansman said:


> The technology Wildhorse plans to develop does not involve fraccing.
> The WHE website details, this type of UCG does not require
> 
> : large open cut mines or shafts
> ...




Are they using a CNX type model or some other?
Sorry, in the orchard atm mate so cant look this up.


----------



## noirua (31 July 2012)

*Re: WHE - Wildhorse Energy*



Clansman said:


> The technology Wildhorse plans to develop does not involve fraccing.
> The WHE website details, this type of UCG does not require
> 
> : large open cut mines or shafts
> ...




I realise WHE are not involved in fraccing at all; I was just trying to advance WHE UCG useage against the reasons fraccing is unacceptable. Also, of course, the problems WHE could have on the financial side because Hungarian Government support does not necessarily mean financial support. 
WHE's stock price fell on the ASX and continued on down in London -- maybe I missed something.


----------



## Clansman (31 July 2012)

*Re: WHE - Wildhorse Energy*

This stock has been intriguing of late, a watch could have been set to the upturn on fortunes of the ticker.
Sold down to just about historical lows prior to financial year end, it turned north within a day of the last trading day of the financial year end and continued north since, taking a breather in the week gone by.
Volume has been quiet on the down days and the buy side's been stacking up strongly generally.


----------



## noirua (5 August 2012)

*Re: WHE - Wildhorse Energy*



Clansman said:


> This stock has been intriguing of late, a watch could have been set to the upturn on fortunes of the ticker.
> Sold down to just about historical lows prior to financial year end, it turned north within a day of the last trading day of the financial year end and continued north since, taking a breather in the week gone by.
> Volume has been quiet on the down days and the buy side's been stacking up strongly generally.




At least the video is interesting as to likely future achievements with Syngas in Eastern Europe, worth listening to. As to the value of WHE I'm not quite sure, needs a fair bit of researching : http://www.wildhorse.com.au


----------



## springhill (5 August 2012)

*Re: WHE - Wildhorse Energy*

UCG stocks can all the resources in the world available at their disposal. They will go nowhere as long as the environmental issues have been addressed.
Until then, as you can see with the Australian based UCG stocks, they will flatline, making the value of their resouces negigible and impossible to analyse.


----------



## System (2 December 2015)

On December 2nd, 2015, Wildhorse Energy Limited (WHE) changed its name and ASX code to Salt Lake Potash Limited (SO4).


----------



## OmegaTrader (15 January 2017)

Anyone else watching this stock ??

been going up for a while now

No idea of the fundamentals

Looking at break 
from ~ .55 level/s, maybe a punt.

Excuse poor charts.

Just putting it out there

cheers


----------



## OmegaTrader (21 January 2017)

still going up last couple of days, interesting to see if it keeps running.
If stays in the channel, resistance soon.


----------



## OmegaTrader (24 January 2017)

currently .655, how long to go?


----------



## OmegaTrader (31 January 2017)

OmegaTrader said:


> currently .655, how long to go?




I think out time. If it breaks up, maybe in again.


----------



## OmegaTrader (4 February 2017)

OmegaTrader said:


> I think out time. If it breaks up, maybe in again.
> 
> 
> View attachment 69800











see what happens around .5 mark now. 

Easy from my risk free armchair


----------



## noirua (21 April 2017)

Floated at 40c in 2006 as Wildhorse Energy Limited on uranium and gas/oil exploring in Europe.  Failed to happen when the Japanese Nuclear Power Station blew up. Then Fracking came in and that was that. The shares descended down to 4c and the game looked up.
Somehow we ended up in Australia with potash on the agenda. My golly gosh, the shares recovered again and back to 48c. All quite remarkable.  I'm sitting quietly wondering whether to carry on doing so or not - quite content really.


----------



## OmegaTrader (21 April 2017)

noirua said:


> Floated at 40c in 2006 as Wildhorse Energy Limited on uranium and gas/oil exploring in Europe.  Failed to happen when the Japanese Nuclear Power Station blew up. Then Fracking came in and that was that. The shares descended down to 4c and the game looked up.
> Somehow we ended up in Australia with potash on the agenda. My golly gosh, the shares recovered again and back to 48c. All quite remarkable.  I'm sitting quietly wondering whether to carry on doing so or not - quite content really.



Doesn't look that good at the moment.

Poor chart etc


----------



## noirua (29 April 2017)

OmegaTrader said:


> Doesn't look that good at the moment.
> 
> Poor chart etc
> 
> View attachment 70778




The chart is a bit misleading as SO4 was really a UK stock that suddenly popped up more strongly in Aus. A double placing at 25p / 43c is underway with shares suspended on ASX. Still trading on UK AIM market with last trades at 27p.
Fair enough, chart is weak this year, especially in A$s.  Less so in weak £s.


----------



## noirua (7 December 2019)

SALTLAKE POTASH on Twitter: https://twitter.com/SaltLakePotash?ref_src=twsrc^google|twcamp^serp|twgr^author

ANNOUNCEMENTS ASX: Https://www.saltlakepotash.com.au/asx-announcements/

ASX and Chia Trades: Https://stocknessmonster.com/quotes/so4.asx/


----------



## noirua (7 December 2019)

Construction of Lake Way March 2019: 


27 June 2019: Salt Lake Potash to begin BFS at Lake Way SOP Project


----------



## noirua (7 December 2019)

Tony Swiericzuk, CEO of Salt Lake Potash (SO4) discusses their agreements they've signed for three production offtakes and native title land access for their Sulphate of Potash Lake Way Project.
22 November 2019
https://www.voxmarkets.co.uk/articles/salt-lake-potash-live-company-group-and-russ-mould-bad688d

London AIM Chart, prices in GBP: http://uk.advfn.com/p.php?pid=staticchart&s=L^SO4&p=9&t=46&vol=1


----------



## Clansman (7 December 2019)

Was formerly Wildhorse Energy.  Worth investigating how that went before parting with your hard earned.


----------



## noirua (8 December 2019)

Clansman said:


> Was formerly Wildhorse Energy.  Worth investigating how that went before parting with your hard earned.




GBP1,000 invested in Wildhorse Energy now SO4 at the low point in 2014 would be worth GBP15,000 today.
AUD1,000 would be worth AUD16,000. Slight exchange rate fluctuation.

April 2015: 
A change of direction is in line for Wildhorse Energy (ASX:WHE, LON:WHE), which is entering the potash market as it struck a deal to acquire Australia Salt Lake Potash, which holds two large scale high grade brine projects in Western Australia.

The name change was on 2 December 2015.


----------



## Clansman (8 December 2019)

noirua said:


> GBP1,000 invested in Wildhorse Energy now SO4 at the low point in 2014 would be worth GBP15,000 today.
> AUD1,000 would be worth AUD16,000. Slight exchange rate fluctuation.
> 
> April 2015:
> ...




Completely incorrect. They had a massive share consolidation. Changed direction, changed name. Same horse.


----------



## Clansman (8 December 2019)

noirua said:


> GBP1,000 invested in Wildhorse Energy now SO4 at the low point in 2014 would be worth GBP15,000 today.
> AUD1,000 would be worth AUD16,000. Slight exchange rate fluctuation.
> 
> April 2015:
> ...




Deliberately misleading on your behalf. A 1 for 30 share consolidation.
Now do the maths again and tell everybody how much AUD $1000 invested at the low point ( pre consolidation ) would be worth now????

Consolidation came on the 25th of November 2014.


----------



## explod (5 June 2020)

Without saying too much a bloke I've known since I was a kid has a Son working on this and big things coming for this. I'm not in it at this stage DYOR


----------



## noirua (6 June 2020)

Clansman said:


> Deliberately misleading on your behalf. A 1 for 30 share consolidation.
> Now do the maths again and tell everybody how much AUD $1000 invested at the low point ( pre consolidation ) would be worth now????
> 
> Consolidation came on the 25th of November 2014.




There was a consolidation in 2014 as you say. However, the name change was in fact in 2015 when the shares reached a low point of 2.5p. The high point was about 48p and presently trading just under 30p on London's AIM market. As I was a shareholder in Wildhorse Energy I'm aware of the terrible record up to 2015. New directors arrived on the scene and a change of direction heading for 'gods own country' and potash.
http://www.24hgold.com/english/news...of-share-consolidation.aspx?articleid=1365040
https://uk.advfn.com/stock-market/l...ergy-Limited-Change-of-Name/69542617?nomobile


----------



## Clansman (6 June 2020)

Noirua, how slow on the uptake could you possible be???


noirua said:


> There was a consolidation in 2014 as you say. However, the name change was in fact in 2015 when the shares reached a low point of 2.5p. The high point was about 48p and presently trading just under 30p on London's AIM market. As I was a shareholder in Wildhorse Energy I'm aware of the terrible record up to 2015. New directors arrived on the scene and a change of direction heading for 'gods own country' and potash.
> http://www.24hgold.com/english/news...of-share-consolidation.aspx?articleid=1365040
> https://uk.advfn.com/stock-market/l...ergy-Limited-Change-of-Name/69542617?nomobile




Where do I say the name change wasn't in 2015?????????
Did it really take you more than a year to come up with another misinformed reply?


----------



## Clansman (7 June 2020)

Clansman said:


> Noirua, how slow on the uptake could you possible be???
> 
> 
> Where do I say the name change wasn't in 2015?????????
> Did it really take you more than a year to come up with another misinformed reply?





noirua said:


> There was a consolidation in 2014 as you say. However, the name change was in fact in 2015 when the shares reached a low point of 2.5p. The high point was about 48p and presently trading just under 30p on London's AIM market. As I was a shareholder in Wildhorse Energy I'm aware of the terrible record up to 2015. New directors arrived on the scene and a change of direction heading for 'gods own country' and potash.
> http://www.24hgold.com/english/news...of-share-consolidation.aspx?articleid=1365040
> https://uk.advfn.com/stock-market/l...ergy-Limited-Change-of-Name/69542617?nomobile





and by the way, you still haven't answered the question from December 2019.
How much would $1000 invested in the company at the low point (pre consolidation ) be worth now????


----------



## Clansman (7 June 2020)

explod said:


> Without saying too much a bloke I've known since I was a kid has a Son working on this and big things coming for this. I'm not in it at this stage DYOR




Lol. Without saying too much a bloke I've known since I was a kid reckons he's Lenny Kravit's dad. I'm not in his corner. He's actually Chinese.


----------



## noirua (6 December 2020)

29 November 2020


----------



## Clansman (6 December 2020)

I ask the question again Noirua.
How much would $1000 invested in the company at the low point (pre consolidation ) be worth now????​


----------



## Miner (21 January 2021)

After some time SO4 draws my attention with few postings.

https://cdn-api.markitdigital.com/a...access_token=83ff96335c2d45a094df02a206a39ff4 Nearing completion - what are the risks that deadlines are not met?
Reading through CEO's statement it appears the completion is June 2021.
Just one week before the announcement CFO resigned to become CEO - good launching pad for some  - https://cdn-api.markitdigital.com/a...access_token=83ff96335c2d45a094df02a206a39ff4
https://themarketherald.com.au/salt...ugh-cap-raise-and-finance-package-2020-08-05/
My speculation is with agriculture boosting up would see fertilisers to boost and companies like Incitec, SO4 would go up in FY 22 or mid CY 21.


----------



## frugal.rock (21 January 2021)

Resignation of CFO Salt Lake Potash Limited (SO4 or the Company) advises that the Chief Financial Officer, Mr Shaun Day, has tendered his resignation.

 Mr Day has accepted a role as CEO of a resources company and, having completed the equity raising to enable initial draw down of the Company’s debt financing,  
believes it is an appropriate time for the change.

_I know potash is looking attractive, but surely there's better looking charts out there....?
For me, the CFO leaving after attracting the finance deal puts the company in a no trade basket for a period of time...
a pregnancy - 9 months._


----------



## Miner (21 January 2021)

frugal.rock said:


> Resignation of CFO Salt Lake Potash Limited (SO4 or the Company) advises that the Chief Financial Officer, Mr Shaun Day, has tendered his resignation.
> 
> Mr Day has accepted a role as CEO of a resources company and, having completed the equity raising to enable initial draw down of the Company’s debt financing,
> believes it is an appropriate time for the change.
> ...



9 months ! baby elephant to born if not a baby white elephant for the shareholders


----------



## Telamelo (27 January 2021)

*SO4 * flying today @ 0.515c +12%! on very big volume/momentum etc.

836K parcel just went through @ 0.5175c !


----------



## Telamelo (27 January 2021)

Telamelo said:


> *SO4 * flying today @ 0.515c +12%! on very big volume/momentum etc.
> 
> 836K parcel just went through @ 0.5175c !



SO4 closed up +13.04% on January 27, 2021, on 2.83 times normal volume.

The stock crossed above its 200 day moving average, improving its long-term outlook by crossing above that critical trendline.

DYOR .. Cheers tela


----------



## Miner (27 January 2021)

I hope market is getting updated on progress of the construction works as per schedule.


----------



## peter2 (27 January 2021)

Yeah, I also noticed that there was no news today. Stock must have been pumped by someone.


----------



## Miner (27 January 2021)

peter2 said:


> Yeah, I also noticed that there was no news today. Stock must have been pumped by someone.



Let's watch.


----------



## Telamelo (28 January 2021)

peter2 said:


> Yeah, I also noticed that there was no news today. Stock must have been pumped by someone.



*SO4* project on track/nearing completion in Feb/Mar '21 reported recently per below

https://www.worldfertilizer.com/spe...tash-ltd-provides-update-on-lake-way-project/


----------



## Telamelo (28 January 2021)

Telamelo said:


> *SO4* project on track/nearing completion in Feb/Mar '21 reported recently per below
> 
> https://www.worldfertilizer.com/spe...tash-ltd-provides-update-on-lake-way-project/



4C quarterly report due by tomorrow I believe


----------



## Telamelo (29 January 2021)

Telamelo said:


> 4C quarterly report due by tomorrow I believe



Impressive *SO4* quarterly imo as they're ticking off all the boxes.. bring on Feb/Mar '21 

sp back up today now @ .505c +3.06%


----------



## Telamelo (31 January 2021)

Salt Lake Potash *SO4* pending big news come Feb/Mar '21 based on their recent 4C quarterly as are ticking off all the boxes leading to near term production to commence.

https://www.so4.com.au

https://asx.swingtradebot.com/equities/SO4:ASX

DYOR .. Cheers tela


----------



## Telamelo (5 February 2021)

Telamelo said:


> Salt Lake Potash *SO4* pending big news come Feb/Mar '21 based on their recent 4C quarterly as are ticking off all the boxes leading to near term production to commence.
> 
> https://www.so4.com.au
> 
> ...



Salt Lake Potash *SO4* +5.26% today.. as not long to go now till the much anticipated development of Australia’s first commercial-scale potash brine development in Wiluna, WA expected to commence in production by March '21  

Cheers tela


----------



## Telamelo (7 February 2021)

With rumours on twitter of $50 increase to potash prices (#potash) the article below highlights the huge potential for potash/fertiliser markets near term namely Salt Lake Potash *SO4* a prime candidate to benefit!

https://www.abc.net.au/news/rural/2...rices-jump-for-farmers-amid-shortage/13120414


----------



## Dona Ferentes (11 February 2021)

Prospectus out

(not following it; just for y'all)


----------



## Telamelo (13 February 2021)

*Salt Lake Potash directors show faith in company through A$8 million placement participation*

The company is focused on transitioning from developer to producer at Lake Way SOP Project in Western Australia and aims to complete construction and begin commissioning the process plant in the current quarter.

Salt Lake Potash Ltd *SO4* directors have demonstrated their confidence in the company’s potash strategy by participating in the company's recent A$8 million share purchase plan (SPP).

The initial A$5 million SPP target was increased following strong demand from existing retail shareholders.

Director participation was approved by shareholders at a general meeting on January 22.

*Director purchases:*

Chairman Ian Middlemas purchased 3 million shares on that date with a total value of A$1.2 million in an indirect interest taking his total stake in that interest to 20 million shares.

Chief executive officer Tony Swiericzuk acquired 500,000 shares on February 11 in a direct interest with a value of A$200,000, increasing the number of securities held to more than 5.2 million.

Non-executive director Philip Montgomery acquired 1.25 million shares for a total of A$500,000 in an indirect interest representing his first purchase of fully paid ordinary shares.

Matthew Bungey, a non-executive director, acquired 150,000 shares valued at A$60,000, increasing the number of securities held in an indirect interest to more than 1.9 million with almost 107,000 also held in a direct interest.

Non-executive director Peter Thomas purchased 125,000 shares valued at A$50,000, increasing his stake in a direct interest to 245,000 shares.

*On-market purchase:*

In a separate on-market transaction, non-executive director Bryn Jones on February 12 acquired 75,000 shares valued at A$32,250 in an indirect interest and now holds 140,625 shares in that interest

*SPP oversubscribed:*

The SPP was heavily oversubscribed with applications received for A$10 million at the issue price of A$0.40 per share and this necessitated a scale-back of valid applications in proportion to the total dollar value of valid applications.

On a pro-rata basis, all eligible shareholders, who submitted valid applications have been allocated approximately 83% of their application amount.

A total of 20 million new fully paid ordinary shares have been issued under the SPP, representing approximately 2.7% of SO4’s ordinary shares on issue post completion of Tranche 2 of the placement.

Of the SPP, Swiericzuk said: “On behalf of the company, I would like to thank all of our shareholders for their ongoing support as evidenced by the strong demand for the SPP.

“The funds raised through the placement and SPP, have enabled the company to achieve financial close on the US$138 million Taurus/CEFC debt facility and draw the initial tranche of US$105 million and to finalise development of the Lake Way Project.”


----------



## Telamelo (15 February 2021)

Telamelo said:


> *Salt Lake Potash directors show faith in company through A$8 million placement participation*
> 
> The company is focused on transitioning from developer to producer at Lake Way SOP Project in Western Australia and aims to complete construction and begin commissioning the process plant in the current quarter.
> 
> ...



*SO4* +5.93% this morning.. nice start to a Monday


----------



## Telamelo (15 February 2021)

*SO4* +7.69% doing nicely


----------



## Telamelo (15 February 2021)

*SO4 closed up +8.79% today on 1.56 times normal volume.

The stock crossed above its 200 day moving average, improving its long-term outlook by crossing above that critical trendline.*









						SO4 Share Technical Analysis | Salt Lake Potash Ltd
					

Current Technical Analysis and interactive chart for $SO4 stock / shares. See the current trading strategy, trend(s), rating and buy and sell signals.




					asx.swingtradebot.com
				




Cheers tela


----------



## Telamelo (10 March 2021)

*SO4* nice move up today to finish on day high of 0.485c +9%!

Cheers tela


----------



## peter2 (10 March 2021)

Hmm... noticed that also. Today's price spike might indicate the end of the 3 wave corrective pattern (onwards and upwards). However today's volume was only average and I would have preferred to see more.


----------



## Sean K (11 March 2021)

peter2 said:


> Hmm... noticed that also. Today's price spike might indicate the end of the 3 wave corrective pattern (onwards and upwards). However today's volume was only average and I would have preferred to see more.



Quite a bit of resistance across 50c level by the looks. 

What's the upside with this puppy? Looks like it's going to go ahead on fundamentals. Is it just the price of SOP that will drive it? Additional production? Takeover? Looks like everything might be factored into the price.


----------



## Telamelo (22 March 2021)

*SO4* great news this morning announcing "Lake Way Process Plant commissioning commences" !  





We've finally cracked that 0.50c+ barrier it seems 





 with sp now @ 0.51c

Cheers tela


----------



## Telamelo (23 March 2021)

*SO4* intra-day high of 0.52c and up about +3-4%  looking for a strong close today to bring next 0.55c-0.60c price range target into play


----------



## Telamelo (29 March 2021)

Macquarie have recently upgraded *SO4* to  "outperform" with a valuation of $0.77c and 12 month price target of $0.80c! 

Cheers tela


----------



## Telamelo (30 March 2021)

Telamelo said:


> Macquarie have recently upgraded *SO4* to  "outperform" with a valuation of $0.77c and 12 month price target of $0.80c!
> 
> Cheers tela


----------



## Telamelo (8 April 2021)

Disappointing of late with share price drop of -20% (unsure as to reason for recent sell off!?)

Bad weather on the way won't help either as possible project delays/damage etc.
Bureau of Meteorology warns of huge rain falls while Cyclones Odette and Seroja rage​
https://www.perthnow.com.au/news/se...warns-of-huge-rain-falls-after-ng-b881841900z


----------



## Miner (9 April 2021)

Telamelo said:


> Disappointing of late with share price drop of -20% (unsure as to reason for recent sell off!?)
> 
> Bad weather on the way won't help either as possible project delays/damage etc.
> Bureau of Meteorology warns of huge rain falls while Cyclones Odette and Seroja rage​
> https://www.perthnow.com.au/news/se...warns-of-huge-rain-falls-after-ng-b881841900z




-20 PC DROP ??
Could this post referring to successive loss until 30 March ?


----------



## Telamelo (29 April 2021)

Great news for *SO4* announcing grant of full environmental permit given so full steam ahead to scale up/ramp up potash operations going forward.

Should be an exciting couple of months ahead to look forward too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


  

Cheers tela


----------



## Telamelo (29 April 2021)

Telamelo said:


> Great news for *SO4* announcing grant of full environmental permit given so full steam ahead to scale up/ramp up potash operations going forward.
> 
> Should be an exciting couple of months ahead to look forward too!
> 
> ...



Strong close *SO4* @ 0.45c +5.88% with a nice uptick in volume/momentum today.

Indicators turned bullish 



Cheers tela


----------



## Telamelo (30 April 2021)

Telamelo said:


> Strong close *SO4* @ 0.45c +5.88% with a nice uptick in volume/momentum today.
> 
> Indicators turned bullish
> 
> ...




Full environmental permit enables *SO4* to finalise construction of pond trains 4-6 as well as associated trench and bore construction that will support full-scale operations at Lake Way.

Construction on the final components of the on-lake infrastructure will begin this quarter.

Over the coming weeks the utilities, conversion circuit, flotation circuits, crystallisers and dryer will all be commissioned ahead of full load commissioning and SOP production in the current quarter.


SO4 chief executive officer Tony Swiericzuk said at the time that the company was on track for first production and SOP sales in the June quarter.

“First SOP sales and revenue are now well within sight.”

*excerpt from proactive investors update


----------



## Telamelo (6 May 2021)

Nice bullish hammer price action made on *SO4* chart 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












						SO4 Share Technical Analysis | Salt Lake Potash Ltd
					

Current Technical Analysis and interactive chart for $SO4 stock / shares. See the current trading strategy, trend(s), rating and buy and sell signals.




					asx.swingtradebot.com


----------



## Dona Ferentes (10 May 2021)

The Lake Way Project is close to production, with the Processing Plant close to completion.

The Aug 2020 equity raise ($43M placement plus 1 for 3.2 entitlement issue) and Debt Funding has locked in enough capital to get the job done .... and the Facility provides flexibility to deliver non-dilutive financing of future lakes: 
• _No refinancing restrictions after 18 months 
• Peak gearing in 2021 with rapid deleveraging_.

Primary salt production from Trains 1-3 begins in June 2021, with a Dec 2021 start for primary salt production from Trains 4-6 and recovery pond.

The positioning of salt lake SOP in general makes it attractive in a growing market, with its _high and insulated margin 
 • Majority of SOP production comes from higher-cost secondary processing 
 • Primary (salt lake) SOP producers occupy the bottom third of the industry cost curve_

Tightening agricultural markets is cited as a tailwind; whether this is an irreversible trend remains to be seen:
_• Food and fertiliser prices moved higher in the second half of 2020 
• The UN’s FAO food index has risen for 9 consecutive months and has registered its highest monthly average since 2014
• Urea, DAP and MOP prices all followed food prices higher 
• SOP prices have remained stable to date 
• Potential for cost-push SOP price inflation from Mannheim producers as well as demand-led inflation_


----------



## Telamelo (11 May 2021)

SO4 price action looking bullish this morning +4.76%


----------



## Sean K (11 May 2021)

Telamelo said:


> SO4 price action looking bullish this morning +4.76%




That must have been short lived. Nothing bullish on this chart that I can see. Good support between 40-42c, but longer term it's going sideways. Ranged between 40-60c for a year. I suppose you could be medium term trading this expecting it to go back to 50-60c.... Good luck.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (22 May 2021)

kennas said:


> Good support between 40-42c, but longer term it's going sideways. Ranged between 40-60c for a year.





kennas said:


> II suppose you could be medium term trading this expecting it to go back to 50-60c...



Now with a trading halt for a *cap raise*, lucky to get it away with say 35c, these aspirational targets might take a while.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (7 June 2021)

A new dawn for Australia's potash pioneers

_*Australia's  first sulphate of potash mine will start production this week and five  local mines could be producing the specialty fertiliser inside four   years*_.

A  new export industry will be born on Monday when Tony Swiericzuk's company Salt Lake Potash declares first production and claims pioneer status ahead of the flock of rivals building sulphate of potash (SOP) mines on Australia's ephemeral lakes.

If all of them deliver to schedule, Australia will go from zero to five SOP mines in the next four years.

Though  SOP is the small end of the potash industry, it is also the premium end  with farmers typically paying 50 per cent to 100 per cent more for SOP,  which is ideal for fertilising crops such as berries, nuts and citrus.

Salt Lake Potash enters production after a six-month period of rising prices for many agricultural commodities and Swiericzuk is convinced that from a small industry today, big things will grow.

SOP is produced at WA's remote Lake Way  when briny water is extracted from 85 metres below the salt pan and is  allowed to interact with the potassium-rich surface of the lake.

Stored  in giant evaporation ponds for weeks at a time, the sun does much of  the work and a final processing stage spits out a product that  Swiericzuk says is ready to "throw on your tomatoes".

Close to 90  per cent of the SOP that Swiericzuk's team produces will be shipped to  foreign customers via Fremantle or Geraldton ports, but the company will hold back about 21,000 tonnes a year in a bid to forge direct  relationships with local farmers.  



> _We have purposefully retained the [marketing] rights to Australia,_ he  says_. All around the world we have given [distribution] exclusivity to different offtake partners, but Australia we have kept for ourselves so we can look after the domestic farmers in a way that we see fit_.




Being  first to market is always a good thing in the commodities game, but   Swiericzuk hopes other ASX listed aspirants such as Kalium Lakes,   Agrimin, Australian Potash and BCI Minerals can also enter the SOP   market and build a strong local industry in the decade ahead.



> _I  think it is terrible to be an orphan, he says. You want to have  multiple companies that analysts can follow and investors can compare  against each other. This is a new industry that is going to put WA on the fertiliser map._




If  the wave of new, local SOP mines do make it into production, Swiericzuk  is confident they won't trigger the sort of supply surge that crushed  lithium prices after six new WA mines started exporting the battery  mineral in 2017 and 2018.

He says new SOP supply from WA will  arrive more gradually than was the case in lithium and that the demand  for food, which is the ultimate driver of fertiliser demand, is far less   discretionary than the digital devices and electric cars that consume   lithium.

Janus Henderson investors said earlier this year that they expected global demand for SOP will grow faster than the global economy, creating room for new entrants.

Advisory firm BDO reported in March that only the ASX-listed gold sector attracted more financial support in 2020 than ASX-listed SOP aspirants, with local investors pumping more than $528 million into the unproven   industry.


> _The data also suggests that both debt and  equity capital markets are bullish towards the sector and recognise the  industry's potential for growth_.




Swiericzuk  admits that Salt Lake Potash tapped shareholders for funds more   frequently than he had hoped as the company set about building the Lake Way project.

Having been a key member of the Fortescue Metals team  that borrowed heavily a decade ago to build the world's fourth biggest  iron ore business, he had been keen to adopt a similar, debt-fuelled  model that would avoid diluting shareholders.

But with SOP a  largely unknown commodity in Australian lending circles, debt tended to come with requests for matching equity contributions.


> _It is a new  industry for this country and that brings with it an element of caution ; that is what has caught us going forward and for us to access the  debt we have had to balance that risk,_ Swiericzuk says.












						A new dawn for Australia’s potash pioneers
					

Australia’s first sulphate of potash mine will start production this week and five local mines could be producing the specialty fertiliser inside four years.




					www.afr.com


----------



## sptrawler (10 June 2021)

SO4 receive funds from share placement and gain access to senior debt facility. Hopefully the plant will be up and running in the near future.



			https://cdn-api.markitdigital.com/apiman-gateway/ASX/asx-research/1.0/file/2924-02383395-6A1036271?access_token=83ff96335c2d45a094df02a206a39ff4


----------



## The Triangle (24 June 2021)

Potash is still overheated in WA.  Lots of players, lots of projects, lots of shenanigans, lots of opportunity to make mistakes.

5 year chart is essentially a flat line.   Same with KLL. APC, AMN.   Only those who have traded in and out over 5 years have made money.   Oh and the directors and employees.   Just because a project gets up and going (eventually) doesn't mean it will make appropriate levels of returns for mom and dad shareholders. 

I am still skeptical of the presentations, forecasts, feasibility from all of these players.


----------



## sptrawler (1 July 2021)

The Triangle said:


> Potash is still overheated in WA.  Lots of players, lots of projects, lots of shenanigans, lots of opportunity to make mistakes.
> 
> 5 year chart is essentially a flat line.   Same with KLL. APC, AMN.   Only those who have traded in and out over 5 years have made money.   Oh and the directors and employees.   Just because a project gets up and going (eventually) doesn't mean it will make appropriate levels of returns for mom and dad shareholders.
> 
> I am still skeptical of the presentations, forecasts, feasibility from all of these players.



It sounds as though the plant commissioning is finished and operational tuning is happening, so I guess it won't be long before we know if it makes money or not.
I do hold, so hopefully they do make money.  



			https://cdn-api.markitdigital.com/apiman-gateway/ASX/asx-research/1.0/file/2924-02390438-6A1038972?access_token=83ff96335c2d45a094df02a206a39ff4


----------



## noirua (21 July 2021)

SO4 is a share quoted on the London market as well as the ASX. The collapse in the UK of Yorkshire, England major potash company Sirius Minerals may have rubbed off on to Salt Lake Potash. Particularly as they started raising more and more cash the same as Sirius did.  So now under a cloud though the lowest price in 2015 was 2.5p ( 5.1c - exchange rate then A$2.05 to GB£).  So a share to ponder over.


----------



## noirua (27 July 2021)

DISASTER! has struck at SO4 with a Trading Halt on the ASX and Suspension on London's AIM market due to a downgrade and future cash raising. Fortunately, I've already made a good deal since the price at GB£0.025 in 2015 so have held a watching brief for a few years now. Still, a share to ponder over but the  Sirius Minerals debacle has sent vast black clouds over the horizon. 








						Salt Lake Potash Limited Statement re. Suspension
					

Salt Lake Potash Limited 27 July 2021 27 July 2021 AIM/ASX Code: SO4 SALT LAKE POTASH LIMITED ASX Trading Halt and AIM Suspension...



					uk.advfn.com


----------



## sptrawler (27 July 2021)

Sounds like I will be burnt again.


----------



## noirua (27 July 2021)

sptrawler said:


> Sounds like I will be burnt again.



Games will be played once trading starts again as discussions wonder at what price a cash-raising may be done at.  There is a method of getting funds in the UK via 'Primary Bid' which they could use: https://primarybid.com/home/

There is sometimes a way of getting money back in these situations as the share price may well plunge too far.  It takes a lot of patience at times or on other occasions watching trades and jumping in quickly. As the UK and Australia trade differently, there are different games to be played.

Sometimes on the ASX leaving a very low limit order price to buy can come off. Some want to get out quickly and just accept a market price.  For instance, trades are going through 20c to 22c so I place bids to buy at 12c, 13c, 14c, and 15c. Sometimes piles of sales come in wiping out all the offers to buy in market depth. So someone wanting market price, usually from the UK, gets only 12c. Then I sell quickly when the price rises.

On AIM Market Makers set the bid and offer spread and in a difficult situation for them it becomes quite wide. With trades going through 17p - 25p. Suddenly masses of sales come in and the MMs must give a market price to sell. The price crashes to 10p - 15p and a price to buy maybe just 13p within the spread with MMs under pressure. Wait a while, often not long, and a chance to get out at maybe 17p and bingo 30% profit in a matter of minutes if lucky.

Not for the faint-hearted or sleepy characters who want too much certainty or ask questions. Good luck.


----------



## sptrawler (28 July 2021)

noirua said:


> Games will be played once trading starts again as discussions wonder at what price a cash-raising may be done at.  There is a method of getting funds in the UK via 'Primary Bid' which they could use: https://primarybid.com/home/
> 
> There is sometimes a way of getting money back in these situations as the share price may well plunge too far.  It takes a lot of patience at times or on other occasions watching trades and jumping in quickly. As the UK and Australia trade differently, there are different games to be played.
> 
> ...



Yes, it is interesting that they had a cap raising a couple of months ago, plant 95% complete, now all goes pear shaped. Not a good look, one wonders as to the legal position.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (28 July 2021)

A Trading Halt for a Material Update is not the same as a T/H for a Material Upgrade  !!


----------



## sptrawler (29 July 2021)

Suspension from trading to continue until 16 August?


----------



## sptrawler (29 July 2021)

Here's the story.


			https://cdn-api.markitdigital.com/apiman-gateway/ASX/asx-research/1.0/file/2924-02400828-6A1043136?access_token=83ff96335c2d45a094df02a206a39ff4


----------



## noirua (30 July 2021)

8p = 15.2c end of day price on AIM. I was unsure today so decided to stay out as the UK marketplace remembers Sirius Minerals too well and how Anglo American picked it up for peanuts. The cash-raising is a factor here and working out what price that might be?

Live longer-term chart: http://uk.advfn.com/p.php?pid=staticchart&s=L^SO4&p=6&t=46&vol=1

Live daily chart: http://uk.advfn.com/p.php?pid=staticchart&s=L^SO4&p=0&t=46&vol=1


----------



## noirua (31 July 2021)

Daily live chart on AIM: http://uk.advfn.com/p.php?pid=staticchart&s=L^SO4&p=0&t=46&vol=1

Longer term chart: http://uk.advfn.com/p.php?pid=staticchart&s=L^SO4&p=9&t=46&vol=1


----------



## sptrawler (1 August 2021)

noirua said:


> Daily live chart on AIM: http://uk.advfn.com/p.php?pid=staticchart&s=L^SO4&p=0&t=46&vol=1
> 
> Longer term chart: http://uk.advfn.com/p.php?pid=staticchart&s=L^SO4&p=9&t=46&vol=1



If they can't source funding on their business plan, my guess is the whole thing was a scam and investors wont pump more in.
Time will tell.


----------



## noirua (1 August 2021)

Whether they manage to raise cash or maybe try to take the route of involving a major is guessology.  The main problem is the position of existing loans and banks will be seeking a way out rather than committing an overdraft or loan position that could go down the tubes. The first base for SO4 is trying to show a way out while letting other lenders know that if they don't commit they are in danger of losing the lot.

SO4 recently raised cash at 35.5c and back in 2015 at 2.5p.

Main opportunists will be working out the likely placing price and seeing an entry point below that whilst the storm clouds remain.  My personal guess is 5p 9.5c for a buying price punt hoping for a cash-raising at 15c eventually.  A complete gamble though many losers become winners when bad news causes a loss and eventually a good buying opportunity.


----------



## sptrawler (2 August 2021)

Latest news from SO4


			https://cdn-api.markitdigital.com/apiman-gateway/ASX/asx-research/1.0/file/2924-02402114-6A1043772?access_token=83ff96335c2d45a094df02a206a39ff4


----------



## noirua (3 September 2021)

I've taken a gamble buying SO4 shares on London's AIM market at an average 4.35p 8.1c a share. The shares are suspended on ASX until 13 September. That's the third change so it does mean matters are taking much longer than expected - draw whatever conclusion you want to from that.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (12 September 2021)

noirua said:


> The shares are suspended on ASX until 13 September.



That is tomorrow. 

and on 09 Sept, a further request (#5) that ...


> _... the Company's securities remain in voluntary suspension pending the finalisation and release of an announcement by the Company in relation to an update on its Lake Way Project. The Company requests the suspension to be extended to *27 September 2021 *at this stage. The Company is also responding to ASX queries. _


----------



## noirua (12 September 2021)

Dona Ferentes said:


> That is tomorrow.
> 
> and on 09 Sept, a further request (#5) that ...



Now for those not in the know this could be a gamble to nothing or not very much like Sirius Minerals formerly LSE: SXX and now part of Anglo American: https://www.nsenergybusiness.com/news/anglo-american-sirius-minerals-2/#:~:text=Anglo American has agreed a,primarily used as a fertiliser.

Anglo American's acquisition offer valued Sirius at 5.5 pence ($0.07) per share – representing a premium of 34.1% to the share price at the close of play on 7 January, when the two parties made the initial agreement.


			https://uk.advfn.com/p.php?pid=staticchart&s=L%5ESXX&p=9&t=47
		


SXX shares peaked at 43p and fell to a low point of 3.5p and taken over at 5.5p. So a loss of 87% for a few and a profit of 57% for a few.  So we can see the gamble at SO4!
As to SO4 only the London AIM market shows the full chart of events:  http://uk.advfn.com/p.php?pid=staticchart&s=L^SO4&p=9&t=46&vol=1

So from all this you may be able to work out something for yourself?

There is an unsubstantiated rumour that a loan deal is due to be finalised at 7c a share or 3.75p.  Probably rubbish but you cannot be sure to be sure.
The share price if a deal is done is a guess as we can't be sure which way the market will take it. Maybe it would be joyful and relieved or on the other hand somewhat piddled off with the events with trust killed stone dead.


----------



## noirua (13 September 2021)

Appointment of CEO Salt Lake Potash (SO4 or the Company) is pleased to advise that Isak Buitendag has been appointed as CEO of the Company, subject to requotation of the Company’s securities on the ASX. • Mr. Buitendag will be joining from his position as General Manager of Transformation at Kazzinc (69.7% owned by Glencore). • Prior to Kazzinc, he was Vice President of Operations and Vice President of Development at Kazchrome, the largest ferrochrome producer in the world. • Mr. Buitendag has significant experience in Executive roles within the mining industry in Australia, Kazakhstan, and Africa, including at BHP and Fortescue. • In an Executive capacity, he has led teams in project development and minerals processing and has a track record of delivering business turnarounds. • The SO4 board believes Mr. Buitendag’s skills and reputation as a disciplined operator and manager will serve shareholders well and look forward to his leadership bringing the Lake Way Project into a sustainable, profitable operation. “I’m excited to be joining SO4 at such a critical stage of its development and look forward to working with the team to deliver Lake Way and grow the business into a meaningful player in the global SOP market".​


----------



## noirua (21 September 2021)

TigerByTheTail - 13 Sep 2021 - 09:30:47 - 720 of 722SALT LAKE POTASH LIMITED - SO4Today's news probably eliminates / reduces one of the worst risks here - that of immediate administration.
You have to think that the new CEO wouldn't join the company without a fair degree of informed confidence that the required funding will be raised.
But there are still lots of questions:
1. I'm assuming that the new money will be equity rather than debt. But how much dilution and at what share price?
2. The new guy has no experience of salt evaporation. It's worth reading what they say about him on Hot Copper as well.
3. The new guy has worked a great deal for Glencore, and Glencore engineers are reported to have been on site. Is this going to end up with a partial or complete Glencore takeover? The general commodity outlook for fertilizers is strong, so the operation might appeal to a predator despite its current problems.
p.s. Today's RNS the first time the world "turnaround" has been used for the current situation. We still haven't had the full confession of the plant's obvious problems yet.


----------



## sptrawler (21 September 2021)

The problems they encountered at the final live commissioning phase certainly didn't sound insurmountable, it just sounded as though it would be an intitial throughput issue, which would affect cash flow.


----------



## noirua (22 September 2021)

sptrawler said:


> The problems they encountered at the final live commissioning phase certainly didn't sound insurmountable, it just sounded as though it would be an intitial throughput issue, which would affect cash flow.



Trading at 4p - 4.1p ----- 7.5c - 7.7c. Problem with AIM market trading is that everyone knows about the closely similar position concerning Sirius Minerals LSE: SXX taken over for a fraction of the price over the year before.  Anglo are piling cash in to try and get this giant resource partly under the North Sea out to market.

Anglo American's acquisition offer valued Sirius at 5.5 pence (US$0.07) per share – representing a premium of 34.1% to the share price at the close of play on 7 January, when the two parties made the initial agreement. [highest price reached for SXX was 46p][highest price of SO4 reached 48p] Therefore an offer for SO4 on the same basis should be 5.75p or 10.75c - IF an offer is made.


----------



## sptrawler (22 September 2021)

noirua said:


> Trading at 4p - 4.1p ----- 7.5c - 7.7c. Problem with AIM market trading is that everyone knows about the closely similar position concerning Sirius Minerals LSE: SXX taken over for a fraction of the price over the year before.  Anglo are piling cash in to try and get this giant resource partly under the North Sea out to market.
> 
> Anglo American's acquisition offer valued Sirius at 5.5 pence (US$0.07) per share – representing a premium of 34.1% to the share price at the close of play on 7 January, when the two parties made the initial agreement. [highest price reached for SXX was 46p][highest price of SO4 reached 48p] Therefore an offer for SO4 on the same basis should be 5.75p or 10.75c - IF an offer is made.



That would hurt, thankfully I don't have a huge holding.
It sounds as though the Lake View operation is a viable close to production site, so why they wouldn't get funding seems a bit suss.


----------



## noirua (22 September 2021)

sptrawler said:


> That would hurt, thankfully I don't have a huge holding.
> It sounds as though the Lake View operation is a viable close to production site, so why they wouldn't get funding seems a bit suss.



That seems right but at what interest rate as the one offered to SXX was thought to be 13% with strings attached.   It wasn't viable so they jumped into the arms of Anglo.  Did the directors of SO4 expect this to happen?  More a case of they should have known.


----------



## sptrawler (24 September 2021)

Lombard Odier a European asset management company, just picked up 72,000,000 shares, must be involved in some off market deal.
Interesting when reading the notice, it looks as though the shares were bought months ago, but the notice only lodged yesterday.
Suspension of trading extended till 07/10/2021



			https://cdn-api.markitdigital.com/apiman-gateway/ASX/asx-research/1.0/file/2924-02424861-6A1051611?access_token=83ff96335c2d45a094df02a206a39ff4


----------



## Dona Ferentes (1 October 2021)

SO4 out with Full Year Statutory Accounts and Corporate Governance Statement

from AFR:
"The company needs more money to fix its problems, and big investors  were approached about an equity raising in recent days, which the  company hopes to complete within the next eight weeks.

"*Assuming it can raise the required funds*, Salt Lake Potash said it *hoped to be producing potash before 31 March* next year.

"Lenders like Taurus Funds Management have security over the assets at Lake Way and the $US138 million debt arranged by Taurus carries interest rates of 9 per cent. Interest is charged at 12 per cent on a second $18 million loan with Sequoia Economic Infrastructure Fund.

"Salt Lake Potash is due to start repaying the Taurus syndicated loan on31 March, while repayments on the Sequoia loan commence on 11 April.



> _SO4 shares on the ASX were 31¢ when they went into a trading halt in July. But the reality is much worse; the Salt Lake Potash London listed shares have continued trading through the Australian halt, and have lost 80 per cent of their value since the Australian stock went into the trading halt._ _That suggests the Australian stock is now worth closer to 6¢, and any equity raising will likely need to offer a discount to that  price._




.......
_A close run thing coming up? ... DNH_


----------



## Dona Ferentes (1 October 2021)

noirua said:


> DISASTER! has struck at SO4 with a Trading Halt on the ASX and Suspension on London's AIM market due to a downgrade and future cash raising. Fortunately, I've already made a good deal since the price at GB£0.025 in 2015 so have held a watching brief for a few years now. Still, a share to ponder over but the  Sirius Minerals debacle has sent vast black clouds over the horizon.



and another 'fast and loose' play with S/holders' money.  Referring to the prior capital raisings,  ....



> _The fundraising exercise will be doubly important for Salt Lake Potash chairman Ian Middlemas, who chairs a second ASX listed company that surprised investors by purchasing more than 44 million shares in Salt Lake Potash over the past year at between 40¢ and 50¢ per share. That company, Equatorial Resources, was an African iron ore aspirant with no obvious connection to Western Australian potash.
> Equatorial appears to have burned money on the Salt Lake Potash investment _....


----------



## noirua (2 October 2021)

Https://simplywall.st/stocks/au/materials/asx-so4/salt-lake-potash-shares

Short Term Liabilities: SO4's short term assets (A$137.4M) exceed its short term liabilities (A$29.9M).

Long Term Liabilities: SO4's short term assets (A$137.4M) do not cover its long term liabilities (A$153.9M).

Present Market cap at 3.30p on London's AIM market - 6.1c  = A$50 million.

Https://images.simplywall.st/company/735EF319-6C7E-4336-A4B3-EA4E5F40DAED/map?theme=dark​​


----------



## noirua (15 October 2021)

Matters have worsened and SO4 have tanked to 2p - 2.05p  3.7c: 3.8c at the close on London's AIM. I bought shares near the close at 2p 3.6c.

A view. Is it worth  a light? Well I wrote it and still don't know for sure but a number of investors piled in with me near to the closing bell as MMs accepted 2p - 2,750,000 shares were picked up:


The market cap is now £16.53m A$30.7m at 2.025p 3.75c against £153m A$285m at the time of the May cash raising at A$0.35 18.8p.
https://company-announcements.afr.com/asx/so4/8bde00d8-f10d-11eb-a4a8-aa3aec6feb6b.pdf




__





						Stockness Monster!
					





					stocknessmonster.com
				



The lenders are in a catch 22 position here as the company is bust if they walk away. If there are no buyers they lose everything. So it is likely that all loans will be restructured.​​


----------



## noirua (17 October 2021)

A lot of shares traded on London's AIM market Friday - a total of nearly 27 million. Buyers arrived late Thursday to mop up shares sold-off during the day. On Friday was a mixed picture with a rise of 40% which drifted back to 16% at the close. 

There are plenty of rumours out their of this loan package being reviewed and extended:


----------



## noirua (18 October 2021)

I SHOULD COMMENT THAT SO4 COULD ALSO GO BUST AS PART OF THE HIGH RISK EQUASION! - noirua


----------



## sptrawler (18 October 2021)

@noirua we will have to wait and see what happens on Thursday, still hoping I haven't done my dough.


----------



## noirua (18 October 2021)

sptrawler said:


> @noirua we will have to wait and see what happens on Thursday, still hoping I haven't done my dough.



I bought some shares at 4.35p in early September and 4 times that amount at 2p last week - an average at 2.47p 4.6c. The price at 12:27 London time is 2.6p - 2.7p 4.83c - 5c. Over 11 million share traded - signs some Aussies are trading shares on comments made.
Holders in the UK do have a problem should there be a placing as often only those in Australia and NZ are included. There are a lot of holders of SO4 in Germany.


----------



## sptrawler (18 October 2021)

noirua said:


> I bought some shares at 4.35p in early September and 4 times that amount at 2p last week - an average at 2.47p 4.6c. The price at 12:27 London time is 2.6p - 2.7p 4.83c - 5c.



My average price is about 37c, so there is every chance they will become a bottom draw job, that's if there is any room left in there.


----------



## noirua (18 October 2021)

sptrawler said:


> My average price is about 37c, so there is every chance they will become a bottom draw job, that's if there is any room left in there.



I have UXA Resources in my bottom drawer - now a dormant company.  Also LSE: LION about to be LSE: TALY Tally Limited and Leader Smart Holdings Limited that should have been quoted in Hong Kong in 2015 but hasn't - rumours it may be quoted in Shanghai or Shenzhen so I'm not sure what happens.

On SO4, it was in this position before in 2015 raising cash at 2.5p 4.8c after crashing in price as Wildhorse Energy. Many said it would never get back to 30p 55c ever again - how wrong they were. The IPO was 40c in 2006 in accordance to the first post on page 1 of this thread. Hit $3.92 in 2007, hit 4.8c in 2015, then 85c and 2p 3.8c - there you goes.


----------



## noirua (19 October 2021)

The Company has continued to work towards the finalisation of a fundraising that would be necessary to continue operations. However, in light of the uncertainty that the fundraising will be concluded successfully, the Company has requested a suspension of trading in its securities on AIM with effect from 07.30 today, 19 October 2021 and further announcements will be made as appropriate.








						Salt Lake Potash Limited Statement re. Suspension
					

Salt Lake Potash Limited 19 October 2021 19 October 2021 AIM/ASX Code: SO4 SALT LAKE POTASH LIMITED UPDATE ON FUNDING AND SUSPENSION...



					uk.advfn.com


----------



## noirua (20 October 2021)

On 20 October 2021 the directors of Salt Lake Potash Limited ("SO4" or the "Company") resolved that it, together with other companies as set out below (the "Companies") were insolvent or likely to become insolvent at some future time and that administrators should be appointed to the Companies.
The Companies ACN
Salt Lake Potash Limited 117 085 748
Australia Salt Lake Potash Pty Ltd 164 369 420
Irve Holdings Pty Ltd 633 114 619
Two Lake Holdings Pty Ltd 633 114 637
SO4 Fertiliser Holdings Pty Ltd 633 114 628
Piper Preston Pty Ltd 142 962 409
Irve Developments Pty Ltd 634 354 215
Two Lake Developments Pty Ltd 634 354 233
SO4 Fertiliser Developments Pty Ltd 634 354 224

Notice is hereby given that Richard Tucker and Craig Shepard of KordaMentha were appointed as Receivers and Managers of each company in the Group on 20 October 2021 pursuant to security interests duly registered on the Personal Property Securities Register.

Voluntary administration: A guide for creditors - ASIC
Https://asic.gov.au/regulatory-resources/insolvency/insolvency-for-creditors/voluntary-administration-a-guide-for-creditors/
Salt Lake Potash Limited
Https://asic4.com/companies/786078/salt-lake-potash-limited/
Https://asic.gov.au/Reports/Daily/2021/10/RR20211013-001-SSDailyAggShortPos.pdf


----------



## sptrawler (21 October 2021)

sptrawler said:


> Yes, it is interesting that they had a cap raising a couple of months ago, plant 95% complete, now all goes pear shaped. Not a good look, one wonders as to the legal position.



I did post that back in July, at last the question has been asked.
Today:


			https://www.investi.com.au/api/announcements/so4/f3280a08-03b.pdf


----------



## sptrawler (22 October 2021)

sptrawler said:


> I did post that back in July, at last the question has been asked.
> Today:
> 
> 
> https://www.investi.com.au/api/announcements/so4/f3280a08-03b.pdf



And the answer is in, looks like I've done my dough.



			https://www.investi.com.au/api/announcements/so4/f2d8dd2e-b58.pdf


----------



## noirua (3 December 2021)

KPMG fights to keep Salt Lake gig despite peer concerns
					

KPMG launches legal action to stay on as administrators of Salt Lake Potash despite industry association concerns about work for the failed fertiliser play.




					thewest.com.au
				



Neale Prior - The West Australian
Wed, 24 November 2021 12:37AM


----------



## noirua (11 March 2022)

Sale process underway for Salt Lake’s stalled project
10 March 2022
Https://newswires.com.au/companies/ASX:SO4
Receivers for failed Salt Lake Potash are set to test market appetite for the company’s stalled Lake Way sulphate of potash project near Wiluna after pressing the button on a formal sales process.

Salt Lake Potash receiver hunts for buyer; MacCap mandated [Macquarie Capital].
23 February 2022
Https://www.afr.com/street-talk/salt-lake-potash-receiver-hunts-for-buyer-maccap-mandated-20220223-p59yzb
Four months after KordaMentha took the keys at Salt Lake Potash, it has finally kicked off a buyer search with Macquarie Capital’s bankers in tow.​​


----------



## noirua (11 March 2022)

Commencement of sales process - Korda Mentha
10 March 2022


			https://cdn-api.markitdigital.com/apiman-gateway/ASX/asx-research/1.0/file/2924-02497820-6A1081226?access_token=83ff96335c2d45a094df02a206a39ff4
		


• Measured Mineral Resource for the Project has increased 108%, from 0.90 Mt of Potassium to
1.87 Mt of Potassium based on drainable porosity.
• Upgrade of Indicated Mineral Resource for the Project has increased 156% from 0.90 Mt of
Potassium to 2.30 Mt of Potassium based on drainable porosity.
SO4 has upgraded its JORC Code (2012) compliant Mineral Resource estimate for the Project further
de-risking the investment.​


----------



## noirua (28 March 2022)




----------



## noirua (28 March 2022)

noirua said:


> Commencement of sales process - Korda Mentha
> 10 March 2022
> 
> 
> ...



There does seem little hope here taking into account the loan book.  The asset value whatever it really was last year in true figures has now doubled.  So survival now looks very much achievable though whether shareholders get to see a cent is a different matter entirely.  At least the impossible is now on the horizon with the extreme shortage of fertiliser.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (6 September 2022)

there's a report that SO4 has found a buyer.


> Macquarie Capital had locked in an offshore buyer to buy Salt Lake’s assets, and was working through the final pricing details on Tuesday evening.
> 
> Sources expected the buyer to sign the dotted line within in the next 48 hours....


----------



## noirua (6 September 2022)

Dona Ferentes said:


> there's a report that SO4 has found a buyer.



Salt Lake Potash deal ready to land; offshore buyer in box seat​*Anthony Macdonald, Sarah Thompson* and *Kanika Sood*
Sep 6, 2022 – 5.44pm
AFR Link: Https://www.afr.com/street-talk/sal...nd-offshore-buyer-in-box-seat-20220906-p5bfwo


----------



## noirua (6 September 2022)

noirua said:


> Salt Lake Potash deal ready to land; offshore buyer in box seat​*Anthony Macdonald, Sarah Thompson* and *Kanika Sood*
> Sep 6, 2022 – 5.44pm
> AFR Link: Https://www.afr.com/street-talk/sal...nd-offshore-buyer-in-box-seat-20220906-p5bfwo




It is understood the deal being discussed on Tuesday night would see Salt Lake Potash sold to a buyer, rather than an injection of new funds into the existing capital structure.​


----------



## noirua (6 September 2022)

I'm wondering if Anglo American are bidding for Salt Lake Potash. They bought out Sirius Minerals the collapsed UK Potash Company in Yorkshire, Northern England.

On that occasion they made a cash offer for the shares at about 5% of the companies peak share price.

Sirius Minerals went for a bargain price, after its *failure to secure £410m worth of Government bonds left the company on the brink of financial collapse*.




__





						Recommended cash acquisition for Sirius Minerals Plc by Anglo American Projects UK Limited (a wholly owned subsidiary of Anglo American plc)
					

Q4 2019 Production Report




					www.angloamerican.com
				











						Anglo American upgrades scope of former Sirius Minerals potash mine
					

Anglo American PLC (LSE:AAL) upgraded the scope of the Woodsmith project, the once headline-grabbing North Yorkshire Moors polyhalite...



					www.proactiveinvestors.co.uk
				









Closing price in London at suspension was 2.45p or 4.17c.  If shareholders are very lucky they might receive 34% more at about 5.6c = $46 million - no promises meant whatsoever.


----------



## noirua (8 September 2022)

As with the twists and turns in life it is for SO4. So the company appears to be heading to become a shell unless there is an unexpected 'potest exitum cum versandumque'. In other words a surprising outcome.​SO4 it appears has just paid its listing fee for the next 12 months probably why they were not booted out a few days ago.
Directors listed are Chairman Ian Middlemas, Matthew Bungey, and Phil Montgomery.


----------



## noirua (9 October 2022)

KPMG - 7 October 2022
Australia Salt Lake Potash Pty Ltd and Piper Preston Pty Ltd
Https://company-announcements.afr.com/asx/so4/d18d283a-460d-11ed-b0ce-da7fa416e624.pdf

Restructuring Services
Share
KPMG helps management to stabilise the business, reorganise borrowings, enhance profitability and build a platform for sustainable growth.
Https://home.kpmg/au/en/home/services/advisory/deal-advisory/services/restructuring.html​


----------



## noirua (9 October 2022)

Recapitalisation of SO4 - 6 October 2022




__





						Loading...
					





					cdn-api.markitdigital.com
				



Schedule of Entities
Irve Holdings Pty Ltd ACN 633 114 619
Two Lake Holdings Pty Ltd ACN 633 114 637
SO4 Fertiliser Holdings Pty Ltd ACN 633 114 628
Irve Developments Pty Ltd ACN 634 354 215
Two Lake Developments Pty Ltd ACN 634 354 233
SO4 Fertiliser Developments Pty Ltd ACN 634 354 224


----------

